# 15 Things About You



## ekmanifest (Aug 1, 2008)

I found this in an old blog - so it is actually from 2006, would probably have some different things today, but thought it might be a fun thread.

1. I hate to have my feet covered when I sleep.
2. I have been told recently that I have both a small mouth and small nails.
3. I love the smell of Hawaiian Tropic suntan oil.
4. I can drink more beer, faster, than most men I know.
5. I type faster than you can talk.
6. I am not, AND WILL NEVER BE, the little girl from Chapel Hill.
7. I used to be the communication queen - these days you will see me dodging voice mail and e-mail left and right.
8. When the kid was born he had two great-great grandmothers alive - one on each side of the family.
9. My father lies about things like having cancer.
10. My mother once dyed her eyebrows blonde.
11. I'm letting my 9 year old go to a Green Day Concert.
12. I love the feeling of someone gently tugging on my hair.
13. I am a lifelong victim of pretty face syndrome
14. I will do just about anything for anyone if it makes me feel needed.
15. My voice and my laugh are loud . . . and travel.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Aug 1, 2008)

I hate my feet covered when I sleep as well! No socks no duvet, just bare feet...otherwise I over heat!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 1, 2008)

1. I'm obsessed with Lil Wayne.
2. I like to text people while I pee.
3. I've seen over 100 bands/singers/rappers live.
4. I'd rather scoop out my eyes with a dirty spoon than watch a sporting event.
5. The Fox and the Hound makes me cry everytime I watch it.
6. I'm addicted to biting my nails.
7. I envy Kat Von D.
8. I have a love-hate relationship with reality television. 
9. I don't like going to the mall anymore.
10. I have a bucket list.
11. I have nine piercings & want more. 
12. I seriously think this line was the most perfect thing ever written: "Like so many Americans, she was trying to construct a life that made sense from things she found in gift shops." [from Slaughterhouse-Five by Kurt Vonnegut] 
13. Marijuana is my friend.
14. I compulsively send people bumper stickers on Facebook.
15. I eat Taco Bell at least once a week, often times more than that.


----------



## g-squared (Aug 1, 2008)

1. I do stupid things with my friends weekly, and never learn my lesson, which is why i no longer have a gallbladder
2. I buy clothes that stand out too much
3. I watch project runway and shear genius, sometimes more than once
4. I beat a world-record holding eater in an eating contest
5. I draw insane pictures on MS Paint
6. I bite the skin around my nails
7. I have a Godzilla, statue type-thing in my room
8. I have no responsibilities 
9. I have been to the mall a grand total of one time this year
10. I hide my trash instead of disposing of it when i clean
11. I transform into a 3-year old girl in the presence of a bee or wasp, or at least i act like one
12. I quoted Dwight Schrute, for my senior quote in the yearbook,"How would i describe myself, three words, Hard-working, Alpha-Male, Jackhammer."
13. I hate snow, but I'm going to college at SUNY Oswego, which is on the shores of Lake Ontario, So over 100 inches is practically guaranteed
14. I go to Denny's at midnight or later frequently
15. I have never eaten at a Taco Bell


----------



## Canonista (Aug 1, 2008)

1. I hate wearing shoes and socks.
2. I have to have my middle covered when I sleep.
3. I get really uncomfortable around loud people and find myself wanting to leave.
4. When I'm online, I'm often in my underwear.
5. I have 80 cents in my checking account right now.
6. Braless women make me crazy!
7. My son's constant start/stop chatter makes me feel like my head is about to explode.
8. When I told him that, he laughed.
9. I promise to invite all of you to his funeral.
10. He laughed at that one too.
11. Some day I WILL race out at Bonneville salt flats.
12. Every time I get near an airport, I always think how cool it'd be to be the guy flying the plane.
13. People who pay their $7 cab fare with a credit card instead of cash need to DIE!
14. Peanut butter snacks... I loves me some peanut butter snacks!
15. I love Taco Bell, but won't go there because of their "stoner greet" at the drive through.


----------



## The Fez (Aug 1, 2008)

1. I've got perfect pitch
2. I want to move to America/Canada next year
3. My accent makes american/canadian chicks swoon, apparently. maybe that's why I want to move there so much!
4. For the first 5 minutes of meeting somebody I'm nervous as hell; after that I'm quite outgoing
5. I'm SO drunk right now, it's unreal
6. I feel like I've let my parents down hugely over the past 4 years
7. Spaced is/was my favourite tv show; while it's a shame they only made two short series', I wonder if making more would have spoiled it... I highly doubt it
8. I play the piano, guitar, bass guitar, drums, and sing (badly).
9. Additionally, I rapped Rage Against the Machine in a band for about 2 years. I was pretty good 
10. I'm an athiest, but hope to be proved wrong some day
11. I hate marmite. ugh.
12. My IQ is about 139, but I lack common sense sometimes. By sometimes, I really mean all the time
13. I've been watching big brother this year... oh the shame 
14. I need the ego inflation sometimes of people telling me I'm good looking, even though I really don't believe it
15. there's a few girls on dims that I find to be total hotness, but I'd never own up to thinking that of people I don't know if I was sober


----------



## Canonista (Aug 1, 2008)

Freestyle Fez said:


> 15. there's a few girls on dims that I find to be total hotness, but I'd never own up to thinking that of people I don't know if I was sober



There are definitely some smokin' hot women here!

It's even better that their awesomeness goes far beyond looks.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 1, 2008)

Fez and I have a couple of similarities.....sorta.

1. Like Fez, I also have perfect pitch.
2. Unlike Fez, I can sing well, but play the keyboards, guitar & drums badly.
3. I am also nervous when meeting people for the first time.
4. I have a degree in Business Administration, with minors in literature, and 
psychology.
5. I also finished the paralegal program at Montclair U, but never did the 
necessary hours of legal research necessary to get certification in the 
state of New Jersey.
6. I was in a band that did studio work at Arista Records in the 80's.
7. I walked from the band just before our first record was released to move 
to South Jersey, and opened my own business.
9. I was a DJ for several years, and worked for several clubs in the Atlantic
City area in the 90's.
10. I am a cancer survivor. I had lymphoma at age 26.
11. I almost made it as a contestant on Jeapordy.
12. I can tell you what temperatures ceramic tile is fired at, but I don't know
what was on Showtime last night.
13. I actually love baseball more than professional wrestling.
14. I get weak in the knees for Thai food.
15. I think I just got promoted today!


----------



## Aliena (Aug 1, 2008)

1) I have to drink a pot of coffee in the morning in order to be at a functioning level. 

2) I drink a least 2-frappuccinos a day. It got so expensive at Starbucks, I finally pulled out the blender, dusted it off, bought all kinds of coffee syrups, and perfected my own frappuccino making; all of which are sugar-free and low calorie!

3) I have to have a cold room to sleep in, because I like being all snug in bed. If I don't have a cold room, I don't sleep!

4) I must love on my kitty-babies, kissing their bellies, softly biting their ears, and smacking kisses on their face at least 100x's a day. 

5) If I don't take a few minutes everyday and acknowledge all the blessings in my life and pray for my friends and family to have great blessings; I feel as though I'm being ungrateful and taking things for granted. 

6) I love sitting out on my back porch at night with a cold beer in my hand, watching the stars, and talking to my friends far away. 

7) I have to let people know I'm thinking of them and love them. 

8) I must have at least one *time-out* moments with my hubby everyday. 

9) I love going for car drives in unknown territories, as in exploring the country-side. 

10) I love to shop for other people. 

11) I like a real hot day and a cold lake to swim in. Night swimming is even better on a clear night with no one around. Then the suit comes off and nature and me get to know one another better. 

12) I like history. I love watching and reading about the Renaissance period, the Romantic Age, and the Victorian Age. 

13) I am into Ufology. 

14) I love Ghost stories and Ghost hunting. 

15) I love singing.


----------



## DeerVictory (Aug 1, 2008)

1. I still write like a five year old. I much prefer typing. 

2. I get crushes on cashiers very often. 

3. I cried more when my ipod was stolen than when my dog died. 

4. I pretend that I'm the female lead from a Jean-Luc Godard film when I go for walks alone. 

5. Evil Dead scared me. 

6. I can't sing. At all. 

7. In irl conversations, nothing I say is as witty or charming as I'd like it to be. 

8. I have a severe phobia of bugs and spiders. 

9. I don't know how to dance.

10. I think mailboxes and buses are romantic. 

11. I don't like flowers. 

12. I hate the taste of coffee, and it makes me feel like a child because of it.

13. When I have candy ciggarettes in the winter, I still pretend that my breath is smoke. 

14. I don't like chocolate milk. 

15. Octopuses are my favourite animals.


----------



## Crystal (Aug 1, 2008)

*1.* I am the momma of my group of friends, theoretically. I try take care of everyone much to my demise sometimes. It was even my nickname in high school.
*2.* I have a mild form of OCD.
*3.* I am obsessed with the History Channel
*4. *I don't like making decisions. I would rather let someone decide what they want to do, so that we don't have to argue about it.
*5. *I totalled my first car.
*6. *I have to sleep on my tummy. I can't fall asleep any other way.
*7. *I cannot achieve more contentness than when I am snuggling with someone.
*8. *I am an only child
*9. *I am a good student, but incredibly influenced by those around me. I sometimes feel like I succeeded in high school and now college simply because my friends did, and I wanted to be like them. Surrounding myself with good people has been very important. 
*10. *I want to travel the world. I hope to have a job that pays well enough for me to retire early and visit places from Alaska, to the Caribbean, to Australia, to Europe, to the south pacific. 
*11. *I was raised in a Baptist family, but I don't think that I have exactly carried out all of their traditional wishes. I identify myself as a Christian, and believe with all my heart in the main ideals of Christianity, but it isn't in the forefront of my life, and sometimes, my family feels like it should be. 
*12. *My roommate in college was on bi-polar medication. Much to my surprise early on, she decided to skip on taking said medication. I survived one hell of a year of dorm life.
*13. *My grandparents live in Melbourne, FL, and I have travelled there at least 20 times
*14. *My prom night was absolutely horrible.
*15. *I love to sing, and much to the annoyance of my mother, I do it often.


----------



## Suze (Aug 2, 2008)

1. My friends and family looks completely different from me.
2. Im adopted, so its not weird my family looks slightly different, though!
3. Im one of those weirdoes who dont own a TV. (Do watch it with friends sometimes.)
4. Im allergic to small animals and it pisses me off since I just got that recently. 
5. I want to move to Montreal and marry Rufus Wainwright; I just have to get rid of his boyfriend first. (Recently started a paypal account saving up for a hitman  )
6. I have a poodle and most people think thats funny as hell.
7. I like to think I live in a small villa, but its honestly just a garage shaped like a villa. (kinda)
8. I am a natural blonde, bay-be!
9. Im a fit fatty too, so STFU.
10. I still dont know what Im going to do this fall and it freaks me the heeellz out. Any suggestions??
11. "Dinner at Eight" reminds me _too much_ about my relationship w/ my dad. :/
12. Chickens are in the top 3 of my favorite animal.
13. I play the piano & acoustic guitar. 
14. I worked in a record company this past fall and it was the best job Ive ever had!
15. I have a serious shopping addiction which causes me to be broke all the time. 

The end.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Canonista said:


> 11. Some day I WILL race out at Bonneville salt flats.



Did you ever see the movie _The World's Fastest Indian_ with Anthony Hopkins? It is the life story of New Zealander Burt Munro, who spent years building a 1920 Indian motorcycle -- a bike which helped him set the land-speed world record at Utah's Bonneville Salt Flats in 1967.


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 2, 2008)

1. I love cheesecake!
2. I'm a big fan of Barry Manilow
3. I'm a qualified chef
4. I have big feet, and hate crocs!
5. I used to play american football for a girls team in high school!
6. I can only sleep with half the cover on, half off....i get hot in bed quite easily
7. For my sweet 16 i ended up spending the whole evening at a Wendy's  + 
8. I hate spiders
9. I don't care much for sweets
10. I love pastries and cakes though
11. I'm a self proclaimed writer (check out my stories in the recent additions bit)
12. I'm a big cat lover, i have 4 (Pixie, Bella, Trevor and Waltor, don't ask why about the names!)
13. There's been a long-standing case of diabetes in my family
14. I was born in Boston, hence i am a Boston Red Sox fan
15. My first boyfriend's name was Pete


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> 6. I have a poodle and most people think thats funny as hell.
> 
> The end.



I have a poodle, too!! Her name is Katrina and I have had her since she was 3 months old.... She is now 14 years old.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

15 things about me.... whether you wanted to know or not!!! 


1. I am the oldest child out of 3

2. I have had 5 poems published

3. I hope to have my own book of poetry published one day.

4. I studied illustration and graphic design in College

5. I went to an all-girls high school

6. I survived being in a coma and having a fever of 109 degrees when I was 8 years old.

7. I collect carousel animals and Snow Babies

8. I like Country Music

9. I would like to go to a Trace Adkins concert

10. I would like to travel to Ireland, Italy, Australia, and take a cruise to Alaska.

11. I never had any children of my own. 

12. I wish I could have gone to Nursing school

13. I have been legally blind since I was 8 years old

14. As a teenager, I painted my bedroom wall with Rainbows and flying hearts!! 

15. My favorite teacher was Mr. Karell, my sixth grade teacher.


----------



## flabby_abbi (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> 15 things about me.... whether you wanted to know or not!!!
> 
> 
> 1. I am the oldest child out of 3
> ...



A coma!?!? What happened, if it's not too personal to ask?
And good choice with the rainbows and hearts!


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 2, 2008)

I love these! Thanks everyone for posting . . . such interesting little tidbits.


----------



## Canonista (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Did you ever see the movie _The World's Fastest Indian_ with Anthony Hopkins? It is the life story of New Zealander Burt Munro, who spent years building a 1920 Indian motorcycle -- a bike which helped him set the land-speed world record at Utah's Bonneville Salt Flats in 1967.



Twice in the theater and several more times after I bought the DVD.

This is the class of vehicle I want to race against.
http://www.teamvesco.com/


----------



## Canonista (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have a poodle, too!! Her name is Katrina and I have had her since she was 3 months old.... She is now 14 years old.



Full sized poodles were bred as hunting dogs. They're great to have if you're a duck hunter. If you don't give em' foo-foo haircuts they're pretty cool to have around. They make great pets!


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 2, 2008)

1. I have a twin brother and sister who were born on my birthday. I’m not a triplet though.

2. I get overwhelming urges to pick at scabs, even if they’re not mine. I should probably see someone about that.

3. When I’m walking with my iPod on, I like to pretend I’m making a music video to the song.

4. I read everything I see compulsively. When I eat my breakfast, I will read the box, the milk bottle, and the sugar packet, even though I read it the day before.

5. I can’t quite get the thought that Link could be a real human being out of my head. 

6. It makes me sad that real life Link wouldn’t want me, because I’m not Zelda.

7. I’m freakishly good at Singstar, despite the fact that I can’t sing. It bothers my housemates, especially the two who have had singing lessons, that they can’t beat me, and that in turn makes me feel superior.

8. I fixate on things too easily. 

9. I’m a sucker for curly hair and glasses. However, I hate my own curly hair and glasses.

10. I stopped breathing for 5 minutes 2 hours after I was born. When my newborn brain had to decide between breathing and eating, I chose eating. 

11. I’m really allergic to Cats. The one pet I want more than anything in the world is a kitten..

12. Pandas? Yes Please!

13. My childish naivity is my biggest flaw. 

14. I love collecting Postcards from Cinemas. I never do anything with them, and they get lost, but for 5 shining minutes, they’re the greatest things I own.

15. Wikipedia is my answer to everything.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 2, 2008)

Let's see...

1. At 14, I turned off the TV. There has been no TV in my home since (ok, EXCEPT when it was connected to the Play Station). 

2. I've been told I'm a bad mother because I refuse to purchase a TV for my nearly 3 year old. I laugh in response.

3. When I was in HS and got my first pair of heels, I did a flip down the only 3 stairs there was at the school and got a gash to the bone. 

4. Despite that set back, I learned to love them and even wore heels into my 7th month of pregnancy.

5. I had a cat named Dogg once.

6. I used to have an addiction to gaming.

7. I still love D & D.

8. I'm famous in my head.

9. I'm a hopeless romantic.

10. I have big feet.

11. I love to roller skate.

12. I love Asian food.

13. I love to cook.

14. I used to work at a 900 number.

15. I love cheese... any cheese. I've yet to meet one I didn't like. Unless it was hot ricotta or cottage cheese (in lasagna)... I love cheese.


----------



## Canonista (Aug 2, 2008)

That1BigGirl said:


> Let's see...
> 
> 1. At 14, I turned off the TV. There has been no TV in my home since (ok, EXCEPT when it was connected to the Play Station).
> 
> ...



I nominate you the awesomest girl on the internet, and the best catch in all the universe!



That1BigGirl said:


> So if I stop going down, they'll stop following me around? :doh:



Given your credentials highlighted in red, and the fact that what ISN'T highlighted is not in any way a negative, I'm astonished that there aren't a line of men going around the block waiting for the chance to service you.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 2, 2008)

1. I'm not sure I can think of 15 interesting things about me, but I'm going to try anyway.
2. I'm trying because I want someone to read this and realize I'm THE ONE because I am still looking for THE ONE.
3. I realize that's pretty pathetic - lol - but at least I can laugh about it!
4. I think you can laugh at just about anything.
5. I miss my mother and am worried about Christmas this year - the first anniversary of her passing.
6. I have two cats, Bitz and Pieces, who are my loves. I miss having a dog.
7. I love to laugh and I'm a sucker for a guy that makes me "LOL".
8. I'm also a sucker for an accent.
9. I had cancer in 2001 and that sucked.
10. I love thunder and lightening and watching rain or fire
11. I haven't been UNemployed since the age of 14 (no wonder I'm so tried!)
12. I took Karate for 7 years 
13. I went to an all girls high school and college
14. I love movies and television and Boston sports (Go PATS and SOX)
15. I'm sarcastic and sometimes come off as "fresh" but I don't always mean anything by it.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

flabby_abbi said:


> A coma!?!? What happened, if it's not too personal to ask?
> And good choice with the rainbows and hearts!



Hi Abbi.... I had encephalitis (swelling of the brain) caused by Eastern Equine Virus which I got from a mosquito (very similar to West Nile Virus). I started out with flu-like symptoms and by the end of the night I was in a coma. I had a fever of 109 degrees and was declared clinically dead (with my heart stopping and my lungs collapsing) several times by the doctors. Back in 1974, the doctors did not know a lot about the virus, what to do, and gave me no hope for living, or if I did survive, they predicted that I would be in a "vegetative state" (the doctor's words according to my mom). Well needless to say the fever caused significant damage to my system, including burning out my optic nerves and causing limited vision. The fever also reset my body (internally) to be 30 years older than I am so I have severe arthritis, as well as resetting my body to be fat. For years the doctors could not figure out why I did not eat a lot but yet I still gained weight. But anyway, it is what it is and I just move ahead with my life. 

I have my mind set that I am not going to sit in a corner and pout about the things that have happened. I have things I want to do and accomplish and do my best to get it done!!! 

So that is sorta the short version of what happened.... 

Maria


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

flabby_abbi said:


> And good choice with the rainbows and hearts!



Here is a picture of my bedroom wall with the rainbows and hearts


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Canonista said:


> Twice in the theater and several more times after I bought the DVD.
> 
> This is the class of vehicle I want to race against.
> http://www.teamvesco.com/



That is really cool!!! I hope you get your chance to race there


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

Canonista said:


> Full sized poodles were bred as hunting dogs. They're great to have if you're a duck hunter. If you don't give em' foo-foo haircuts they're pretty cool to have around. They make great pets!



My poodle is the "toy" size... she is only about 12 pounds... but she is a great companion and very smart. 

I have had 4 poodles in my life-time thus far... and out of all the poodles I have had, Katrina is the smartest one.


----------



## Suze (Aug 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I have a poodle, too!! Her name is Katrina and I have had her since she was 3 months old.... She is now 14 years old.



oh, how awesome! mine is almost 10 yo, medium brown. had him since i was 12. i'm allergic, ye see. 


and i'm totally a duck hunter in disguise C.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> oh, how awesome! mine is almost 10 yo, medium brown. had him since i was 12. i'm allergic, ye see.
> 
> 
> and i'm totally a duck hunter in disguise C.



Poodles are very good dogs to have if you have allergies.... poodle hair is very similar to human hair... that is why most people with allegies are not allegic to poodles.


----------



## Canonista (Aug 2, 2008)

susieQ said:


> and i'm totally a duck hunter in disguise C.




Silly girl. You quack me up!:doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 2, 2008)

I think I've done one of these here somewhere, but I love this kind of stuff so here we go!

1) I'm a middle child, and became the middle child at age 25.

2) Newlywed! Married 04/12/08.

3) I've never gone to college, but that's changing! Starting classes on 09/08/08.

4) My favorite book is The Bean Trees and I read it every time I come across it in my apartment.

5) I am trained and certified in Reiki and Reflexology, but have never practiced it as a profession.

6) I don't like my clothes to match.

7) I have had long hair for my entire adult life, and cut it last year as a father's day gift for my Dad when he was dying. He always loved it short when I wore it that way when I was little. (PS I love it short now, too, and will probably not grow it long again.  )

8) I love folk, blues and classic rock

9) I only graduated High School because my math teacher was friends with my parents so he passed me with a D+.

10) I've never had a drivers license

11) The meaning of my whole name broken down from the origins is "Strong Light Near a Stream"

12) I LOVE useless trivia!! (Obviously! lol)

13) I was diagnosed with Tourettes Syndrome when I was 14 years old-which is really late in life to be diagnosed with that. Part of the TS is OCD..so if I mess things up the first time I need to do it the opposite way twice and then start over and do it again the right way to even it out. If I mess up on the do-over I have to do it as many times as it takes to cancel out the first mistake and then any other attempts, including the successful one.

14) I asked Steve to tell me something interesting about me and he said it's really hard to because everything about me is so "out there". So he decided on "farting". I told him that isn't interesting and it's not just me that does it..but he thinks I should use it. So..I fart.

15) Steve also said to say I talk in my sleep. And specifically asked me to tell the giraffe story. One night when he came to bed I asked him if he made the dessert, which of course he said yes to because he had no idea what I was talking about. Then I asked..the one for the giraffes right? And again, he said yes. Then I wanted to know if he used whole almonds or sliced, and he told me sliced which apparently made me very happy because giraffes like sliced almonds better than whole.


----------



## Canonista (Aug 2, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> 14) I asked Steve to tell me something interesting about me and he said it's really hard to because everything about me is so "out there". So he decided on "farting". I told him that isn't interesting and it's not just me that does it..but he thinks I should use it. So..I fart.



Sometimes you just gotta go "crop dusting"!


----------



## lalatx (Aug 2, 2008)

1. I also hate sleeping with my feet covered.

2. I am allergic to most metal.... 

3. I have more shoes than anyone person should. Yet I wear flip flops or go bare foot 90% of the time.

4. Strong perfumes and fresh cut grass make me sick to my stomach. 

5. I can cook almost anything.... except Mexican rice.

6. I have at least 4 brother and sisters that I have never meet... my dad has a lot of kids.

7. I remember almost everything, yet I can not remember to get milk at the grocery store.

8. I am most creative when I am bored. 

9. When I get into the mood to clean I will tear my room apart and re organize and wash everything.

10. I have mad home improvement skills. I will tear out everything in your kitchen and design you a whole new one.

11. I love tattoos and piercings... I have 4 tats and several piercings now and I can not wait until September when I add 2 or 3 news tats. 

12. I hate Bratz Dolls with a passion. They are highly inappropriate for children. Dolls should not have leather booty shorts and knee high leather boots. Ohh and their feet are detachable and when you remove their giant creepy feet they have regular doll feet underneath...wtf?

13. I rarely cry.

14. I will listen to the same song over and over again. 

15. I sound like a 10 year old girl.


----------



## goofy girl (Aug 2, 2008)

Canonista said:


> Sometimes you just gotta go "crop dusting"!



I totally do that at work all the time..but I swear it's unintentional. I don't even know it's going to happen until it's too late lol.


----------



## That1BigGirl (Aug 3, 2008)

Canonista said:


> I nominate you the awesomest girl on the internet, and the best catch in all the universe!
> 
> 
> Given your credentials highlighted in red, and the fact that what ISN'T highlighted is not in any way a negative, *I'm astonished that there aren't a line of men going around the block waiting for the chance to service you.*



Red- Thank you.

Bold- They are all married.  (Or ONLY want... yeah. I want more than they do).

But seriously... I have issues.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 3, 2008)

1. I really miss being a student, and I spend a lot of time teaching myself new things.

2. I'm developing a tea obsession, and I think I might be becoming a tea snob.

3. I like to think that Ewan McGregor is really disappointed that I got married, having missed his chance with me and all.

4. The movie The Ring has left me scarred for life. Though, if you think about it, there never would have been a ring. More of a crescent, really. 

5. Photoshop mystifies me just a little, but I'm determined to master it.

6. I swear a lot more than people think I do. Though, apparently I do it rarely enough to send friends into convulsing laughter when I say something dirty.

7. I'm probably not as angelic as I am told that I come off.

8. Sometimes I don't know whether my parrot is mimicking me, or if I'm mimicking her.

9. I just can't decide about Bobby Flay and Emeril.

10. I almost can't sleep if I don't read a little before trying, and it needs to be a book, not a magazine. Oh, and that whole feet covered thing? An ABSOLUTE must for me. In fact, I need to be pretty much covered to my neck, even if it's only with a sheet. See also: The Ring, and other movies that scarred me for life.

11. My imagination is WILD, and crystal clear. I have the most vivid dreams, and my non-dims writings tend toward the very descriptive.

12. I live in a town so small that the post office doesn't carry international postage stamps. 

13. I want to be fluent in Spanish again, and would really like to learn French. 

14. I love paper and office supplies. 

15. Typographical and grammatical errors in published work drive me crazy.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh Kryste on a Krispy Kreme... These survey things annoy the hell out of me... seriously. Only for you EK... well, and GEF of course.



ekmanifest said:


> 4. I can drink more beer, faster, than most men I know.


Wow! :bow: I always knew there was something I liked about you EK... 





Mmmmkey... here goes.


1. I have a birth mark on my left ring toe (you know the one next to the pinky toe...)

2. I have an adoptive sister I grew up with and a biological half sister and half brother which I just met a few years ago.

3. While traveling in California, I always get the willies once I'm north of Mendocino County. I don't feel that way in Oregon though...

4. I don't like drinking out of plastic cups and I won't cook with plastic utensils.

5. I completely forgot what I was going to put for number five.

6. My daughter Junior has a birth mark on one of her butt cheeks. When she was born she pooped on the doctor. I tell her that her birth mark is a poo stain that she got because that happened before here skin was completely fermented. Mtmaiden really hates when I do that.

7. My two favorite movies are Mystery Men and Oh Brother Where Art Thou.

8. I think I'm a very patient and understanding person, I enjoy working with people but I have absolutely no patients with malfunctioning or badly designed devices. I stomped on and destroyed my bluetooth headset (that was incessantly dialing wrong numbers), I threw my malfunctioning Skype Phone off the porch and watched it shatter, and I'm about to smash a Linksys wireless router with a sledge hammer (I'll post a vid... have no fear...) if I can't get it to work long enough to pawn it off on a retiring instructor... (it's out of warranty anyway...) I also really dislike television remotes, I'd rather get up and manually change channels or volume adjustments.

9. I'm ambidextrous. I started out doing things left handed but my adoptive mother encouraged me to use my right hand.

10. Whenever I listened to my Annette Funicello LP (which I still do occasionally) I like to play "I Dream About Frankie" at 45 rpm.

11. I type approx. 40 wpm.

12. I can move my eyes independently and stick my tongue up my nose.

13. The only things I know how to cook are eggs and Top Raman noodles. I also know how to BBQ.

14. I have never completely filled out one of these surveys.







Hey... don't fucking burst my bubble like that Out.of.habit... you big cutie-pattotie cherub you... 



out.of.habit said:


> 6. I swear a lot more than people think I do. Though, apparently I do it rarely enough to send friends into convulsing laughter when I say something dirty.
> 
> 7. I'm probably not as angelic as I am told that I come off.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

1. I was born on a Wednesday afternoon, whereas all my siblings were born in the middle of the night.

2. My father is a retired college professor. ( Love you Daddy:kiss2

3. I am allergic to bee stings. ( Found out the hard way!)

4. My paternal grandfather was a premiership football player and played in the 1933 South Melbourne Grand final team. They won the premiership that year. ( Equivalent to Superbowl here in Australia)

5. My face was once on the six 'oclock news in the little square to the right of the newsreader in the lead news story. I had been in a protest march to try to close down a bookstore that a neo nazi group had set up.

6. When I was a child I did the MS readathon every year at school. The readathon is a program where school children get sponsored to read as many books as they can. The money they raise then goes to MS research.
Little did I know I would grow up to be diagnosed with the disease.

7. My favorite color is green.

8. When I was a child my Maternal grandfather used to call me " Shoshie Boo Boo Eyes" 

9. It is hard thinking of 15 things here EK!

10. One of my favorite movies is " Love Story" with Ali Mc Graw. It was made the year I was born 1970.

11. I think the funniest Dims user name I have seen is " Face 4 U TO Flatten Out" 

12. I miss cakes dearly as a daily treat!

13. In winter I must warm my bed first with my electric blanket, and my feet must be covered!

14. I love Australia, and would not want to live anywhere else.

15. I love Dims and am grateful that it is here.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

Susannah said:


> 6. When I was a child I did the MS readathon every year at school. The readathon is a program where school children get sponsored to read as many books as they can. The money they raise then goes to MS research.
> Little did I know I would grow up to be diagnosed with the disease.




I used to participate in the MS Readathon too as a child. I was always an avid reader and raised lost of money!!!


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 3, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Hey... don't fucking burst my bubble like that Out.of.habit... you big cutie-pattotie cherub you...



Aw, shit. I'm fucking sorry, Stan. It won't happen again.

Balls.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 3, 2008)

..........


----------



## lipmixgirl (Aug 3, 2008)

1. i am a die-hard ohio state buckeyes fan.

2. i am a die-hard new york city fan.

3. i have yet to live up to my potential.

4. if i am told something in true confidence - i'll take it to my grave.

5. i love reading the pay-site board daily.

6. i aspire to purchase a home in manhattan.

7. i am certified and able to drive any vehicle that does not require a CDL

8. i am a matchmaker of sorts.

9. i am not always boisterous and on-the-go.

10. i have performed at the apollo theater - harlem, usa.

11. i can read/write/speak yiddish

12. i will one day have children - how i am getting them is anyone's guess.

13. i have studied at oxford university - england.

14. i have an 8" scar on my right leg.

15. i LOVE prince. he is my husband - he just doesn't know.


----------



## Missy9579 (Aug 3, 2008)

1. I absolutely love stuff like this because I get to know stuff. Even about people I don't know. I am a nosy person. 

2. I have a job that I love. There has not been one day where I have disliked my job. I know I am lucky.

3.. I am newly engaged and getting married in November 09'. While I am as excited as can be, deep down I am petrified.

4. I am almost 29 years old and sleep with woobie shorts. Every night.

5. I don't think I have OCD, but clutter and disorder make it hard for me to focus or concentrate. My house must be clean. And organized. And there is always something to be done to make it better. Sometimes when I am sitting doing something, it will enter my mind that I must reorganize my fridge, or cabinets right this second, and I proceed to do so.

6. I like to throw things away. I never hoard anything, and like change and enjoy throwing away something and getting new. Tupperware, blinds, curtains. I occasionally purge and binge with household items.

7. If they ever discontinued Kraft macaroni and cheese I would die. Seriously.

8. Last year was my first year of college. I have not decided on a major, I just know I want to smarter.

9. I am a very sensitive person. Many things make me cry. 

10. For being as fat as I am, I am a very picky eater.

11. I gave both my cat and my dog a bath today. Of Course separatley, and with different shampoos. I also filed my dogs nails, and brushed her teeth. I love my animals.

12. I am recently addicted to a computer game Team Fortress 2.

13. I used to be a wild party girl, but now I am more than happy to be a home body.

14. I have a thing for appliances. I love them. Sometimes I go to different Sears store and spend time looking for a particluar one, a fridge, or washer, and get all the info from a sales person, knowing I cant afford to buy one. 

15. I feel like I am an easy to understand person. And often wonder why it seems like no one gets me.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

lipmixgirl said:


> 1. i am a die-hard ohio state buckeyes fan.
> 
> 2. i am a die-hard new york city fan.
> 
> ...




How wonderful it would be to own a home in Manhattan. You must be wealthy!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 3, 2008)

BigCutieViolet said:


> 3.. I am newly engaged and getting married in November 09'. While I am as excited as can be, deep down I am petrified.




Congraulations!!!! Planning a wedding can be a bit scary... but enjoy the process of planning _your _special day


----------



## gwydion (Aug 3, 2008)

Okay, I'm just going to list things off the top of my head:

0. I make a concerted effort to count from zero.

1. Most of the TV I watch is downloaded, and most of that is subtitled from Japanese, and animated.

2. I stopped watching cartoons from the age of 10 through 14, until I met my father, who was watching cartoons at the time.

3. I had my first kiss when I was 22. I just married her this past January.

4. I have a lot of inferiority complexes about things. Sometimes I fear that these things keep me from bettering myself. Which feeds back into the complex.

5. I type in Dvorak, which I taught myself in a couple of months last year, by looking at a picture of the layout on Wikipedia one night and forcing myself to type "The quick brown fox jumps over the lazy dog" over and over again.

6. But in high school I nearly failed my typing class (in qwerty.)

7. I don't have even a bachelor's degree, but I provide computer support and system design to PhDs.

8. I work at a University, but am seriously concerned that I will be unable to ever earn my degree there even though I could do so for free, because I am a terrible student, and because I've already had 3 false starts in this endeavor.

9. The entire course of my adult life can be traced back to an issue of ``Boot'' magazine from 1997, which came with a CD that happened to have a copy of Debian Linux on it.

10. I currently live in an apartment in the country, and while I was happy about this initially, I have grown to loathe many aspects of this place, and long to move to a relatively nearby city.

11. The relatively nearby city has a population of less than 30,000. But it's still a city dammit.

12. I worry that I'm not nearly boho enough to be bohemian, and not nearly cool enough to be a hipster, and not nearly groovy enough to be a hippie.

13. I have no myspace account, no facebook account, and my livejournal is years out of date, and will likely remain that way. I toy with the idea of creating a blog, but I have no idea what I would blog about, and I also dislike the word `blog' for some reason.

14. I genuinely believe that you really can do anything if you put your mind to it.

...

15. And number 14 scares me shitless when I really put my mind to it.


----------



## Just_Jen (Aug 3, 2008)

1. im addicted to Chinese, Japanese and Korean drama's/music/films. So much so i've started spending every hour of every day i have spare attending to them..

2. I act like i'm happy my friends have gone off with their men but really i'm so lonely atm.

3. i feel like i have no real friends that care. 

4. I prefer cold weather to warm, and have a fan on to keep me cool..constantly

5. im far too loud for my own good. 

6. im not photogenic in the slightest.

7. im scared of the dark and needles, they terrify me to the point of sweaty palms.

8. Im a soft sappy girl. I cry at the drop of the hat; books, movies, music, you name it..

9. im excited to learn mandarin in september and im slowly learning japanese.

10. my new dream would be to move to japan and find an asian man to settle down with  (told you im obsessed!!)

11. my favourite movie of all time is either french kiss or when harry met sally.. 

12. I LOVE musicals, the cheesier the better. My dream is to go to London Broadway and watch a musical 

13. im allergic to cats yet currently live with 2 of them..

14. I want to get a kitten and call her Nodame

15. Whenever i eat i try and use chopsticks whenever possible..practice will eventually make perfect!!


----------



## Kareda (Aug 3, 2008)

1) I used to jump off bridges and train trellis' (into water) as a teen 
2) I do not collect _anything_
3) I got married 6 months after I met Paul and the wedding date was only 3 weeks after I turned 18
4) I had a pulmonary Embolism (Blood clot in the lung) after having Taylor and almost died
5) At 3 I almost died of Epiglottitis The HIB vaccine came out the year after to prevent it. 
6) I love to "fight" not verbally or for a reason, just like to wrestle- but I play dirty. 
7)I was an Air Force Brat
8) I have been charged by a Moose
9) I feel for the most part I give so much of myself to other people and never receive the same in return
10) I am overly critical of myself
11) I used to be Mormon (converted at 13 left at 16)  Yes, I knocked on doors :doh:
12) Estee Lauder "Pleasures" is my favorite perfume
13) I worked and managed at a Collection Agency for 5 years before becoming a homemaker- talk about stressful job! 
14) I quit school 2 months into my sophomore year, but Got my GED that summer. I had too many issues at home that caused me to have a nervous breakdown
15) I pick things up/learn things fast.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 3, 2008)

Kareda said:


> 1) I used to jump off bridges and train trellis' (into water) as a teen
> 2) I do not collect _anything_
> 3) I got married 6 months after I met Paul and the wedding date was only 3 weeks after I turned 18
> 4) I had a pulmonary Embolism (Blood clot in the lung) after having Taylor and almost died
> ...



My fave Estee Lauder perfume is "White Linen". 
Kareda you must feel blessed given all you have been through.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Aug 3, 2008)

So here it goes...not sure how interesting...

1. I have such a fear of death that sometimes I refuse to leave the house for days.
2. I suffer from a mild case of OCD
3. When I was 15 I tried to commit suicide
4. I was bulimic at the age of 11 and anorexic at the age of 12
5. I am Ambidexurous
6. I am addicted to Big Brother and Survivor
7. I hate musicals
8. I have never gotten a speeding ticket 
9. I've been wearing glasses since 2nd grade (and I hate contacts!)
10. I am afraid of the dark
11. I have a secret (and innocent!) crush on FA_MAN_STAN...and YES my husband knows! 
12. I will only wear black pants
13. There is only 1 person in this world that I trust and consider to be a true friend.
14. Pumpkins make me smile!
15. I am allergic to crab


----------



## Victim (Aug 3, 2008)

1. I am a god. The God of Orange Socks. Yes, there is a story behind it. A long story.

2. I was a licensed fireworks display pyrotechnician for six years. I still think about taking it up again. Yes, I have all my fingers. No, I never lost my hair. Yes, I can still hear.

3. I love to cook. I like to eat out and then replicate the dishes I like.

4. I am one of the 30% of players that can actually MAKE money playing online poker. I don't make enough to quit my day job however.

5. I am also an aspiring writer. I have a story in Recent Additions as well. "Balance".

6. I can't sing, play an instrument, or anything musical whatsoever.

7. I'm an avid gamer. I prefer euro board games such as Carcassonne, Settlers of Catan, etc.

8. I have a medical oddity. A considerable resistance to depressants and general aenesthesia. When I was 13 I had an appendicitis operation. It took what was considered a lethal dose to get me under. I can drink insane amounts of alcohol and never pass out. 

9. I'm a Linux user and have always been into alternative computing. I was an Amiga user until a few years ago.

10. My screen name is NOT self abusive or pity seeking. I was a hacker in the 80's and used a vic-20. The apple and trs-80 hackers called me a 'victim'. I liked it.

11. I saw Robocop fourteen times. In the theater. Within the same month.

12. My favorite action movie is Die Hard though.

13. I never really worry about anything. I suppose I should though. It's great for my blood pressure.

14. I am an avid homebrewer. During a six month period I brewed two batches a week without a break. 

15. I was on the concom of Anglicon and held various positions during its 17 year run. R.I.P. Anglicon. I met my wife at Anglicon 1, so at least I have a souvenir.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 4, 2008)

Susannah said:


> My fave Estee Lauder perfume is "White Linen".
> Kareda you must feel blessed given all you have been through.




Thats a good perfume too 

And Thank you, I do feel blessed. I know I have had a hard life, but really if you look around so many other people have it harder then you (general "you"). Regardless of how bad your circumstances are, there is someone out there that has it worse, so I just try to remember that and be thankful for what and especially- whom I have. I am blessed.


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 4, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> 11. I have a secret (and innocent!) crush on FA_MAN_STAN...and YES my husband knows!



We all have secret (and innocent) crushes on Stan. MtnMaiden is one lucky girl!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Aug 4, 2008)

1. i generally get 3-4 hours of sleep a night.
2. i'm scared to DEATH of horses.
3. i can't swim, but i love the water.
4. i love music. all types.
5. i love to travel. where ever i lay my hat's my home.
6. i collect bandanas. not just any bandanas...really good one.
7. i have a t-shirt rule: i buy only t-shirts with the names of cities i have yet to visit.
8. i don't know what i'm supposed to be doing in life yet, but i'm sure learning a hell of a lot.
9. i can balance on my right arm for extended periods of time; not my left.
10. i LOVE original tattoos with stories/meanings.
11. one time i got ran over by a bike.
12. i gave a car away.
13. i taught myself how to play the guitar, bass and piano. for all my apparent "coordination", i can't figure out the drums.
14. im sorta bilingual, and i'm trying to learn more german, french and japanese.
15. i'm a dancer, but i hate dancing for crowds. weird, right?


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> We all have secret (and innocent) crushes on Stan. MtnMaiden is one lucky girl!



I shall third that. Mt Maiden you are a lucky gal!
Meanwhile I love the pic of the three of you from last Christmas that I have on my fridge.


----------



## AnnieDear (Aug 4, 2008)

So, I've sort of been a lurkey lurkerson for a little while now, and I thought that this would be the perfect opportunity to introduce myself. So:

1. I, like many, am obsessed with cheese. I love everything about it. I aspire to be a mysterious/foxy French woman who owns a little cheese shop on the East coast. Difficult, perhaps, because I am not French and I live nowhere near the East coast.

2. I was the prom queen of my high school. 

3. I have a major thing for big noses on guys. That and beards. Yum. Adrien Brody, here I come. 

4. I memorized all of the words to "Shoop" by Salt n' Pepa when I was about eleven. I still jam out to that song to this day, and sometimes wish I could have taken Spinderella's place. 

5. I love the idea of coffee, but not the actual coffee taste itself. 

6. My nose is pierced but my ears aren't. 

7. I am addicted to crossword puzzles. 

8. I seem to get hit on by men in garbage trucks quite frequently, yet I do not consider myself to be a trashy person. (So sorry. I've been hanging around with a friend who's in love with awful puns. It rubbed off. I'm ashamed.)

9. "America" by Simon and Garfunkel can make me cry any time I hear it. 

10. I act like a total old lady a lot of the time, what with my hot tea and crocheting scarves. And I kind of wish I had a craftmatic adjustable bed. 

11. I miss the original Iron Chef that was in Japanese but dubbed over in English, and they would cook ridiculous things like weasel testicles. Those were the days. 

12. I just read one of the best books of my life and I wish I hadn't finished it yet. 

13. My first pet was a collie named Lester. 

14. I have a girl crush on Selma Hayek. 

15. I wish Spinal Tap would make a comeback tour, with or without Jazz Odyssey. 

So, there it is. A good jumping off point, I'll say. I look forward to being a non-lurker some more.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 4, 2008)

Erm...hi, new best friend. 


AnnieDear said:


> 1. I, like many, am obsessed with cheese. I love everything about it. I aspire to be a mysterious/foxy French woman who owns a little cheese shop on the East coast. Difficult, perhaps, because I am not French and I live nowhere near the East coast.


I'm also not French, but I do live on the east coast, and someone recently said to me when I was griping about something work-related, "God, why don't you just quit your job and start a damn cheese shop??" If only. 


AnnieDear said:


> 4. I memorized all of the words to "Shoop" by Salt n' Pepa when I was about eleven. I still jam out to that song to this day, and sometimes wish I could have taken Spinderella's place.


Squeee! I'll see your "Shoop" (which I know, too, of course) and raise you one "Whatta Man". Every single word. Yep, big fat redheaded freckle-faced white girl rapping along with Salt-n-Pepa; I'm sure that's what they had in mind, heh. 


AnnieDear said:


> 7. I am addicted to crossword puzzles.


They are _delicious_. 


AnnieDear said:


> 9. "America" by Simon and Garfunkel can make me cry any time I hear it.


It's the "I'm empty and aching and I don't know why" part, isn't it? It gets me, too, every time. Beautiful song. 


AnnieDear said:


> 11. I miss the original Iron Chef that was in Japanese but dubbed over in English, and they would cook ridiculous things like weasel testicles. Those were the days.


I still remember the first time I saw it! It was like, "Wait, what? No.... this isn't for real, is it? Really? Well, then, it is CLEARLY THE BEST THING EVER." 


AnnieDear said:


> So, there it is. A good jumping off point, I'll say. I look forward to being a non-lurker some more.


We look forward to it, too! Great first post.


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 4, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> ChubbyBubbles said:
> 
> 
> > 11. I have a secret (and innocent!) crush on FA_MAN_STAN...and YES my husband knows!
> ...



Seriously girls... without Photoshop and my publicist, I'm just as rude, ugly and obnoxious as all the other guys...



... and ChubbyBubbles, sometimes I'm a real crab. 


I appreciate the thoughts...


----------



## AnnieDear (Aug 4, 2008)

Well son of a building block! We're made for each other. I for sure know "Whatta Man." I always wished I could say to someone, "You so crazy, I think I want to have yo baby," but I think it might sound awkward coming from a fat chick with a jew-fro. Good times.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 4, 2008)

1. I can only drink milk out of a white cup.
2. I only look at photos of my girlfriend when I masturbate (even though I have TONS of porn on my computer).
3. I can't sleep without pajamas covering my legs.
4. I yank my nose hairs out as a nervous habit.
5. I never learned how to swim (not from a lack of trying).
6. I think most republicans are racist.
7. I'm half Black, a quarter Mexican and a quarter Cherokee.
8. My favorite international star is a Bollywood actor name Govinda.
9. If Taco Bell didn't give me heartburn I'd eat it twice a week.
10. I have to grunt like a pig to stop the itching in my ears and throat to the consternation of my loved ones.
11. I've never seen a ghost or a UFO.
12. I can't remember ever having a happy dream.
13. I've successfully made it to my mid-40s without ever getting a tattoo.
14. People misstook me for a girl when I was little (I had a big afro). 
15. I always order fruit sherbet ice-cream with my hot fudge sundaes.


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> 11. I have a secret (and innocent!) crush on FA_MAN_STAN...and YES my husband knows!




ummmmmm.... I don't think this is a _secret _anymore..... Anyway, you will have to stand in line with me and apparently a lot of other women too!! MtnLady you are a very lucky woman!!


----------



## mariac1966 (Aug 4, 2008)

AnnieDear said:


> So, I've sort of been a lurkey lurkerson for a little while now, and I thought that this would be the perfect opportunity to introduce myself. So:
> 
> 1. I, like many, am obsessed with cheese. I love everything about it. I aspire to be a mysterious/foxy French woman who owns a little cheese shop on the East coast. Difficult, perhaps, because I am not French and I live nowhere near the East coast.
> 
> ...




Hi AnnieDear.... Welcome to the Boards..... May you enjoy your travels and post many things!!


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 4, 2008)

1. I've held 2 jobs in the sex industry.

2. I hate tequila

3. I am completely tone deaf

4. I wish Bobby Goren from Law and Order:CI were a real person so i could marry him

5. I have a photographic memory, especially for numbers. I remember things like my phone number from when I was 4.

6. Every piece of clothing I own is solid colored, I do not own a single thing except a bathrobe that has a pattern.

7. My godsister just died and it inspired me to try to make peace with my fathe with whom I've always had an awful relationship.

8. I quit eating meat when I was 12 after seeing a documentary on factory farming.

9. One of the most hideous pieces of clothing I've ever owned was a Vera Wang bridesmaids dress. The bride actually tried to pull that 'do you think you'll be able to wear it again?' nonsense. 

10. I hate kids. Like HATE THEM. Especially noisey ones.

11. Dimmers i really want to meet IRL are Bexy, Elle Camino, Tooz, and Ivy

12. Of the last 2 men I've gone out with, one was a partner in a law firm and the other was a blue collar worker. 

13. I have a terrible sense of direction

14. I loved Chris Farley and still laugh out loud when I watch Tommy Boy on DVD.

15. Banner ads on google crack me up because I was emailing with a close friend who is also a fetishist, and the ads kept saying things like "Lose belly in 10 days" which was like the _total and complete opposite of what we were talking about._


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 4, 2008)

I was vehemently anti-child most of my life; couldn't stand the little bastards. Then I became a father, and now I feel it's my calling in life.
I taught myself how to type at age 12, and I can type 100 wpm with 98% accuracy and without looking @ the keyboard. It's the reason my posts and chats are so goddamn long.
I cook Indian cuisine as a hobby. Since the smell of it makes my wife gag, I tend not to cook it too often.
When I was 12 years old, I felt I had a vocation to the Catholic priesthood. I was being wooed by every seminary in the city. Twas a sad day for them when I didn't join.
I am an agnostic atheist (meaning I don't know if there is a higher power but I choose on the side of science that there is insufficient data to support that hypothesis as of yet) and have been since I was 20.
I am multi-orgasmic. It's a bizarre feeling.
I have been a bug, snake and spider geek since I was a kid. Kept a kingsnake for a year feeding it toads and small mice. I'm the guy who will scoop a spider onto a sheet of paper and throw it outside, because one live spider usually means 10-15 fewer mosquitos. Kill flies and other bugs with extreme prejudice if you will, but aside from the brown recluses and the black widows, most spiders are pretty good at killing bugs that annoy us.
I cry/tear up Every Single Time at some point during the following movies regardless of how often I've seen them: City of Angels, Powder, Schindler's List, Untamed Heart and Spock's funeral scene from Star Trek II.
I read the Bible cover to cover when I was 10. I read it again 10 years later to see if anything had changed. Just my level of incredulity and head-shaking.
I used to play guitar in my early years, but got away from it due to lack of interest and the lack of realization it would score me chicks a few scant years later. I still have a decent singing voice, so if you hear some dude tearing down the highway singing Billy Joel tunes in a beige Malibu, that be me.
I find organized sports one of the biggest wastes of time and civic resources ever. Unfortunately, I happen to live in a metro area that rises and sets in the asses of the Cardinals and the Rams, and one feels people would pray to them if not for the whole 2nd commandment thing. I can watch a hockey game here and there, but only for the speed of play and the violence. The reason this town was shitting eggrolls over the whole Anheuser-Busch-InBev thing was the fear that some Belgian country would take away the booze that makes their precious sports teams operate.
I have never watched a reality show more than 5-10 minutes, with the exception of the opening episode of Beauty and the Geek, which I dismissed outright because there were no fat guys in the contention. I make it a personal goal never to follow anything around American Idol.
Ironically, I like Kelly Clarkson's music. I also love Leon Redbone, Weird Al Yankovic and a host of other oddities that were only available via Dr. Demento for many years.
I am pathologically incapable of finding my way somewhere for the first time. You could give me explicitly-written directions, a compass and a voice-responsive GPS and I'd still get lost. Second time, it's like muscle memory and I can find it no sweat.
I have an allergy to alcohol and cigarette smoke. This means that anytime I drink something more than a dose of NyQuil, I get flushed, sweaty and short of breath. Tobacco has the same effect but just clogs up my lungs secondhand and makes me cough/snot up instantly. This had the interesting effect of keeping me out of the bar scene, and to be the Eternal Designated Driver. It's amazing how easy it is to avoid alcohol by seeing friends and loved ones become complete and utter dickholes under it's influence. I have never tried marijuana but based again on acquaintances, I would support it's legalization over alcohol's. Guys don't smoke a bowl and then slide into a family of six at 2am.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Aug 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> ummmmmm.... I don't think this is a _secret _anymore..... Anyway, you will have to stand in line with me and apparently a lot of other women too!! MtnLady you are a very lucky woman!!




LOL! You're right! My secret is out...sigh...but no standing in line for me...I have a gorgeous hubby whom I love dearly! :smitten:


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Aug 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Seriously girls... without Photoshop and my publicist, I'm just as rude, ugly and obnoxious as all the other guys...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well Stan, with that said, I think this crush of mine shall be no more...sorry to break your heart like this. Maybe we can still be friends?


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 4, 2008)

AnnieDear said:


> 4. I memorized all of the words to "Shoop" by Salt n' Pepa when I was about eleven. I still jam out to that song to this day, and sometimes wish I could have taken Spinderella's place.



This is for you. No obligation to use it, but when will I ever have the opportunity to share this again?  Welcome to the boards.


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 4, 2008)

Phew! Harder than it looks.

1. I am very glad that I will be done with my dissertation/PhD this fall!

2. I am petrified that I won't get a job as a professor or will find one in some remote town.

3. I love anything having to do with water, especially the ocean.

4. I am very shy and tongue-tied when meeting new people. I have been called "demure," which I find interesting since I would never have thought to use that word in connection with me.

5. I would love to learn Arabic, Hindi, and Icelandic.

6. I speak French and German fluently, and can make my way through most other Romance languages and Russian.

7. I love being lost in a foreign country and wandering around trying to find out where I am, checking out things as I go along.

8. I peek through my fingers when watching horror movies- even comic ones!

9. I play the piano and would love to take up the violin.

10. I adore the New York Public Library.

11. I'm learning to knit and deliberately started a dress that's much too difficult for me! 

12. I sometimes let my cat claw things he shouldn't (like my drapes) because I don't want him to be bored alone all day. Yes, he has many toys.

13. I have a birthmark on my right back hip that I think is very sexy! I also have a tiny one on the palm of my right hand.

14. I love to dance but worry I look silly doing it!

15. I miss driving and can't wait to do it up to Boston for the Labor Day bash!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 4, 2008)

BigCutieViolet said:


> 5. I don't think I have OCD, but clutter and disorder make it hard for me to focus or concentrate. My house must be clean. And organized. And there is always something to be done to make it better. Sometimes when I am sitting doing something, it will enter my mind that I must reorganize my fridge, or cabinets right this second, and I proceed to do so.


 I feel the same way. You should check out Lifehacker. It's a site for anti-clutter snobs like ourselves 



mariac1966 said:


> Congraulations!!!! Planning a wedding can be a bit scary... but enjoy the process of planning _your _special day


Just don't let us see you on an upcoming episode of Bridezilla, cuz we'll all die a bit inside 



Victim said:


> 8. I have a medical oddity. A considerable resistance to depressants and general aenesthesia. When I was 13 I had an appendicitis operation. It took what was considered a lethal dose to get me under. I can drink insane amounts of alcohol and never pass out.


Reply or PM me about whether you ever got a clear diagnosis or how you tend to manage it. I had to take the wife to a clinical pharmacologist one time for the exact same thing. It runs in her family so it's a hereditary thing apparently. She can take enough Vicodin to just get a buzz that would put you or I (well, me in this case) into a coma.



LoveBHMS said:


> 1. I've held 2 jobs in the sex industry.


If I may be so bold, what were they and what did they teach you about said industry? I'm just curious.


----------



## Victim (Aug 4, 2008)

I never got a clear diagnosis, I haven't had any surgery since then.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 4, 2008)

1) I want contact lenses but I'm afraid of putting foreign objects into my eyes. I'll poke my eye out or something.
2) I have really, really long toenails, they're pretty much a concealed weapon. I'll cut you up if you mess with me.
3) I've read "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn" at least 10 times, and when I read it as an adult, I can't believe all the things I never picked up on! Blame it on childhood naivety.
4) I have the nasty habit of bumming cigarettes when I'm extremely drunk. I never smoke otherwise.
5) I like calling people by their last name.
6) I also like making new names for myself. Identity crisis?
7) I hate typos/grammatical errors on signs/advertisements. If I have a pen on me, I will make corrections. Don't mess with my red pen! Okay, it's usually filled black or blue ink.
8) I rarely check my posts before posting. Doesn't bode well for me, because often syntax/grammar is totally f-ed up, and I'll cringe afterwards. Obviously, I don't care because I would go over it more if I felt like it. I don't do this with important essays/school papers.
9) I overtip delivery people/waitstaff to compensate for all other crap tippers. I don't want to pay a tip, I'll cook myself or go pick up my food.
10)I love wearing hideous, over the top patterns. 
11)Unlike most people here, I had it pretty easy in high school, didn't have the typical "fat girl" experience. 
12) I start grad. school on the 27th. EEK!
13) I can't stand bullies and am glad that as a sub. teacher in the past and a full time teacher this full, I can be the one in control and put bullies in their place. 
14) I rarely wear non-red lipstick
15) I used to belong to a slash fanfic list 
(http://www.dymphna.net/ucsl/faq.html) when I was 17. I was underaged, no one cared, I even went to the founder's halloween party near Poughkeepsie back in '98.


----------



## altered states (Aug 4, 2008)

1. I write and eat left-handed, play guitar and throw/catch right-handed.

2. I hate sports, both playing and watching. I was bullied by the coach into joining my junior high football team and immediately cut when it was revealed I didn't (and still don't) know the rules of football.

3. I can't wear a non-digital wristwatch - they always stop after a couple of days. I've been through at least a dozen, windup and quartz. I know of one other person whom this happens to.

4. I'm just under 5'10" and just over 200 pounds but have size 12E feet and wear an 18/35 shirt. In other words, I was meant to be much taller.

5. I have no driver's license, and can barely drive.

6. I was named after the lead actor in my dad's all-time favorite movie.

7. I have lived in 4 of the 5 boroughs of New York city and 2 of its suburban counties.

8. I have smoked marijuana almost daily since age 15.

9. I have never smoked a cigarette.

10. I fear heights and spiders.

11. I have had sex with 2 women in my entire life, and have dated 4. I've been with my girlfriend 19 years and met her when I was 18.

12. I have 2 major regrets in my life, both having to do with how I ended friendships.

13. I love my job, but I am a frustrated musician, writer, and cartoonist.

14. I have fulfilled all of my teenage dreams: a) to live in a loft in Manhattan, b) to meet a cool girl, c) to have a cool media job, d) to have a band that plays CBGB (and not on audition night).

15. I have told several lies on Dimensions, but none in this list.


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 4, 2008)

1. I think I've filled this in already.
2. I'm annoyed that I don't go to bed til late even though I know I'm going to be tired at work tomorrow.
3. Normally I quite like being single...but at the moment I wish I was in a relationship.
4. I got 98% on my grade 5 theory exam which was the highest mark anyone in the county had ever got...I don't know if it's been equalled/surpassed in the last 6 years.
5. I date boys and girls...I'm attracted to men more often than women, but I think I'd rather be gay than straight
6. I'm really in the mood for a Chinese takeaway.
7. I keep starting a blog but I'm rubbish at writing it regularly (even though I'm on the internet most days).
8. I really want to move back to Newcastle one day.
9. I miss my housemates from uni a lot.
10. I need to clean my fish tank out.
11. I can't stand clutter & things like magazines must be in neat piles.
12. I love it when I'm listening to music and see people walking around to the beat of whatever I'm listening to - makes me feel like I'm in a musical.
13. I wish my life was a musical!
14. I'm really gonna miss my sister when she moves to Texas for 9 months (she's going in 2 1/2 weeks - eek!)
15. I'm impatient for the bottom 3 inches of my hair to grow back!


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 4, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I cry/tear up Every Single Time at some point during the following movies regardless of how often I've seen them: City of Angels, Powder, Schindler's List, Untamed Heart



OMG! I've just gone gay for you Admiral! Nothing--NOTHING--melts my heart like the movie *Untamed Heart!* 

I've gotta pull that DVD out for Ava tonight.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 4, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by LoveBHMS
> 1. I've held 2 jobs in the sex industry.
> 
> If I may be so bold, what were they and what did they teach you about said industry? I'm just curious.



Didn't learn much but for that men are very careless when purchasing services.

I didn't strip or escort if you were wondering. All behind the scenes stuff.

One legal, one not.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Aug 5, 2008)

Les Toil said:


> OMG! I've just gone gay for you Admiral! Nothing--NOTHING--melts my heart like the movie *Untamed Heart!*
> 
> I've gotta pull that DVD out for Ava tonight.


Let's call it a man crush and leave it at that .



LoveBHMS said:


> Didn't learn much but for that men are very careless when purchasing services.
> 
> I didn't strip or escort if you were wondering. All behind the scenes stuff.
> 
> One legal, one not.


I implied no expectation of type of service. In my opinion, it's the behind the scenes people with the best stories. True Porn Clerk Stories is a little blarg I try to give to anyone curious about porn rental/purchasing practices, and the people who hold the strings. Based on what I read from Xaviera Hollander's books, the sex trade from the perspective of a madam (even in the 70s) is endlessly fascinating. It's always the movers and shakers who want to be dressed in a diaper, or have their dom dress like Wonder Woman, using her Golden Lasso to make them tell the truth, while a little man in drag puts out lit cigarettes on the CEO's tongue.


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 5, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> 3) I've read "A Tree Grows in Brooklyn" at least 10 times, and when I read it as an adult, I can't believe all the things I never picked up on! Blame it on childhood naivety.


 One of my favorite books of all time - yep - at least 10 times for me, too - several as an adult. Love it! Still think of Francine and her two library books, ice chips, and candy sitting on the fire escape. Sounds good to me.


----------



## AnnieDear (Aug 5, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> This is for you. No obligation to use it, but when will I ever have the opportunity to share this again?  Welcome to the boards.



Oh my god. I don't even know what to say. Thank you, my friend. 'Tis truly magic when slightly dirty old school rap lyrics combine with dinosaurs.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 5, 2008)

AnnieDear said:


> Oh my god. I don't even know what to say. Thank you, my friend. 'Tis truly magic when slightly dirty old school rap lyrics combine with dinosaurs.



Yay! I'm so glad you like it! It's so hard _not_ to watch it.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 5, 2008)

1.	My parents and grandparents were much better than I deserved.
2.	I've never liked my appearance but I try not to let it limit me.
3.	I'm somewhat resigned about my inability to sustain a fulfilling romantic relationship. 
4.	Until I was diagnosed with Aspergers syndrome I thought I just had very good control of my emotions.
5.	I used to be an adrenaline junkie.
6.	Ive learned women never think cooking/housekeeping remarks are as funny as they sound in my head.
7.	I love to swim.
8.	I once had a serious chute failure and jumped again the next day.
9.	I've been bitten by three different poisonous snakes.
10.	I've learned women remember cooking/housekeeping remarks a lot longer than you'd think.
11.	I think women, especially BBW, are wonderful and often wonder why there aren't more lesbians. 
12.	I wish I'd taken better care of my body when I was younger.
13.	I have absolutely no sense of direction.
14.	I assume I'm annoying to most people in anything other than very small doses unless they tell me otherwise.
15.	I love my work and hope to do it until I die.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted by LoveBHMS
> Didn't learn much but for that men are very careless when purchasing services.
> 
> I didn't strip or escort if you were wondering. All behind the scenes stuff.
> ...





> I implied no expectation of type of service. In my opinion, it's the behind the scenes people with the best stories. True Porn Clerk Stories is a little blarg I try to give to anyone curious about porn rental/purchasing practices, and the people who hold the strings. Based on what I read from Xaviera Hollander's books, the sex trade from the perspective of a madam (even in the 70s) is endlessly fascinating. It's always the movers and shakers who want to be dressed in a diaper, or have their dom dress like Wonder Woman, using her Golden Lasso to make them tell the truth, while a little man in drag puts out lit cigarettes on the CEO's tongue.



It totally is. One of the companies used to charge the guys' bank accounts directly so we had to know their real names and the address of their main banking branch. I got a customer on the phone and he had the same name as the CEO of a major company. When he told me where he banked, I said "Hey, is this ________? From ________ (company)?" and he said yes. He happened to work in the same business as my day job, so while I waited for his banking info to be approved, we traded industry gossip.

OTOH, many of these services, even strip clubs are very pricey, so it's often the movers and shakers who can afford them.


----------



## altered states (Aug 5, 2008)

1. I was born in a cross-fire hurricane
2. I howled at my ma in the driving rain
3. But it's all right now, in fact it's a gas
4. I was raised by a toothless, bearded hag
5. I was schooled with a strap right across my back
6. But it's all right now, in fact it's a gas
7. I was drowned, I was washed up and left for dead
8. I fell down to my feet and I saw they bled
9. I frowned at the crumbs of a crust of bread
10. I was crowned with a spike right thru my head
11. But it's all right now, in fact it's a gas


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

1. I love board games.
2. Without my glasses or contacts, my world is a total blur.
3. I very, very, very, very, very much want a dog, but won't get one until we buy a house again.
4. I would like to lose 100 lbs. in part for better health and mobility, but mostly for improved/increased fashionable clothing options.
5. Queso + chips + a BIG margarita = very happy me.
6. Someday I must own the other two Little Enid vinyl dolls: the black skirt and shoes version and the green haired punk version.
7. I wish I had a child.
8. I would like to learn Spanish for career purposes and German so I can communicate with my husband's family.
9. I'm addicted to all of the animal rescue programs on Animal Planet, love "Me or the Dog" as well the "Dog Whisperer" programs.
10. I have a great sense of direction and can generally find my way around anywhere. My husband would laugh at this after our 2-3 hour tour of NYC trying to find the Goddesses party last March. I eventually had to call my brother-in-law in NJ at nearly midnight and have him direct us out of there. This is the one exception to my generally fabu navigation skillz.
11. I lost my virginity at 28. At the time, I thought I'd NEVER meet anyone attracted to me and felt like a total freak. So the first guy that came along...
12. If home computers never existed, I wonder if I would ever have had a first date, first kiss, etc. I also wonder if I would ever have gotten this fat.
13. My dad is dead. I hated him most of my life, but got to know/understand him better in the last five years of his life. I live with a lot of regret for all the years of treating him like crap.
14. I need to start looking for a job. 
15. I love living in Aurora, Ohio. There are farms, fields, historic old homes nearby, plus all the comforts of civilization: Starbucks, an Indian restaurant, and a Target store.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 5, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> One of my favorite books of all time - yep - at least 10 times for me, too - several as an adult. Love it! Still think of Francine and her two library books, ice chips, and candy sitting on the fire escape. Sounds good to me.



I am another big fan of that book.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 5, 2008)

tres huevos said:


> 1. I was born in a cross-fire hurricane
> 2. I howled at my ma in the driving rain
> 3. But it's all right now, in fact it's a gas
> 4. I was raised by a toothless, bearded hag
> ...



Some girls let it bleed, it's only rock n' roll between the buttons. A bigger bang. Aftermath, sticky fingers, dirty work. Out of our heads, black and blue, emotional rescue, gimme shelter.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 6, 2008)

I am scared of and oppressed by junk mail and the flow of paper in my life. Would like to shift the balance of power in a _permanent_ way. I will not be paper's bitch forever.
I hate storage you need a ladder to reach or is otherwise inconveniently located. Would rather not bother.
I come from a family of rabid music fans and amateur, sometimes professional, musicians, on both sides. I tend to forget this/think the whole world is the same (it isn't, _quite_, although who doesn't love music?). Relates to No. 10.
I am using a plastic orange cutting board as a mouse pad for my optical mouse (desk is too white). It kinda sucks, because the mouse is constantly sliding off.
I would not complain if a hot dude showed up to install my new HDTV cable converter boxes tonight so that I don't have to wrestle with them for a couple hours and get all frustrated. I'll be proud to have done it myself in the end, but I don't have to fight that fight to prove anything.
I wish I could triple domestic workers' salaries with a blink. Also, often, nurses and cafeteria workers. And physical/occupational therapists.
I think men's bodies are really beautiful (not every single one, but you know...in general). I strive to be what you would call an _active_, practicing, heterosexual. (Yes, I know, Carnegie Hall.)
I love buttered rolls. The thread for random single confessions Part buttered rolls gets me excited in the wrong way when I see it.
My heart breaks pretty hard.
There are a lot of intense/weird brushes with fame in my family, in every crevice of it, really. The more stupid they are the more I enjoy them, but some of them have had odd far-reaching effects in my life. Fame is a funny kind of currency.
My last job (in journalism) was akin to being on an aircraft carrier for an 8-year tour; nobody understands or gets this except the people who worked with me, so when we are around each other it is like a weird reunion where we talk in tongues and misbehave.
I tend to agree with idea that what's bred in the bone will out in the flesh. Not in any wholesale way, but it often mercifully explains behavior that can be pretty hard to codify otherwise.
I've never been to Wal-Mart.
I don't care about/bother with every set of Emily Post table manners but speaking of No. 8, I am for some reason quite picky about bread manners at the dinner table. Don't enjoy seeing people butter bread like troweling concrete on a brick.
I just had a birthday! Never too late to send me first editions, Criterion DVDs, flowers, See's choccies, antique silver, sex toys, airline miles, Le Creuset, Pouilly Fuisse, All-Clad, sheaves of Morris print wallpaper or Diorissimo.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 6, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> 2.	I've never liked my appearance but I try not to let it limit me.



Based upon your avatar you look pretty damn cute Ernest.


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 6, 2008)

1. I love the buffalo bills.
2. I like watching nascar.
3. I love muscle cars, epically mopars.
4. I like the snow and cold weather in winter.
5. Beer is my friend.
6. I work at office depot and yes it sucks.
7. Mighty taco is the best Mexican food.
8. I listen to mainly southern/classic rock.
9. I am studying mechanical engineering at rit.
10. I don't like to sleep.
11. I drink coke not pepsi.
12. I am really laid back.
13. I drive a 99 ford Taurus, but not by choice. My choice car is a 1971 hemi cuda.
14. I am a huge mets fan.
15. I was at game six of the NHL finals when Dallas beat Buffalo to win the Stanley cup on a BS call.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 6, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> 5. Queso + chips + a BIG margarita = very happy me.



First off... lmao. Secondly...:eat2:



liz (di-va) said:


> I just had a birthday! Never too late to send me first editions, Criterion DVDs, flowers, See's choccies, antique silver, sex toys, airline miles, Le Creuset, Pouilly Fuisse, All-Clad, sheaves of Morris print wallpaper or Diorissimo.



Happy Belated! 



sprint45_45 said:


> 2. I like watching nascar.



Gotta ask... Who do you root for?


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 6, 2008)

Kareda said:


> Gotta ask... Who do you root for?




I root for Clint bowyer and kyle petty.


----------



## Kareda (Aug 6, 2008)

sprint45_45 said:


> I root for Clint bowyer and kyle petty.



I figured Petty due to the 45  Pretty cool you go against the grain of whats the normal responses ...of course I dont... I love Jr and Stewart


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 6, 2008)

Kareda said:


> I figured Petty due to the 45  Pretty cool you go against the grain of whats the normal responses ...of course I dont... I love Jr and Stewart



I figured that after clicking on you profile. There would be something wrong if i routed for the popular team/driver.


----------



## washburn (Aug 6, 2008)

1. Really deep music makes me cry even if I'm thinking the song.
2. I can blow bubbles with my spit as if it were soap and a wand. (yah gross, but a stupid human trick nonetheless. Great for drunken parties)
3. I cut the corn off the cob.
4. Gin makes me insane, so I don't go near it.
5. I'm a sucker for blue eyes.
6. I tattooed myself freehand with a homemade gun when I was younger, and messed it up, lmao.
7. I have a fascination with zombie movies. It goes way beyond gore, I find the underlying subplots and metaphors intruiging.
8. I cant stand the feeling of soap, I rinse like a maniac to get it off.
9. I wear my mind on my sleeve and keep my heart on the tip of my tounge.
10. I find moments of synchronicity exhilarating, it gives me chills.
11. I can't stand blue cheese.
12. I am a sushi chef that can't eat fish.
13. I feel my life has a soundtrack and on my deathbed I will write the tracklist down to play at my funeral.
14. I stay up too late for my own good sometimes.
15. when I was two I used to run around my gramma's house in a cape and superman PJ's.


----------



## leighcy (Aug 6, 2008)

1. I'm very shy.
2. I'm a fast typist.
3. I love Greg Dulli (but I guess my sig and title give that away)
4. Indie rock is my love. 
5. I have lived in the same city my entire life.
6. I'm anxious for a change of scenery.
7. I love dark hair on a man.
8. I love road trips.
9. I suffer horribly from insomnia
10. Heat makes me crazy.
11. I love thunderstorms.
12. Ditto candles.
13. Pizza is my favorite food ever.
14. I love rum and coke.
15. I'm a huge animal lover.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 6, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> 1. I am scared of and oppressed by junk mail and the flow of paper in my life. Would like to shift the balance of power in a _permanent_ way. I will not be paper's bitch forever.



I 100% relate to this, Liz. Oppressive is absolutely the word.



liz (di-va) said:


> 15. I just had a birthday! Never too late to send me first editions, Criterion DVDs, flowers, See's choccies, antique silver, sex toys, airline miles, Le Creuset, Pouilly Fuisse, All-Clad, sheaves of Morris print wallpaper or Diorissimo.



Will keep this in mind!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 6, 2008)

This sounds fun!

1. I smoke
2. The only film that makes me cry is "The Brown Bunny". And not because I am the only human being besides Vincent Gallo who likes it.
3. Jack Daniels' makes me calm(?!)
4. I'm a guy, but I have almost every episode of "Gilmore Girls" on DVD
5. I can't sleep anywhere without my tiny teddybear Nixon (yes, named after the president) or my Rough Guide US History book
6. The place I most want to visit is Washington D.C.
7. I don't have a driver's license
8. Ramones is my favorite band, Frank Sinatra is my favorite singer. A lot of people find that very strange
9. My favorite book in the Bible is "The Book of Revelation"
10. I have only one uncle, one aunt and one cousin. Most people I know have many more
11. I've only been in love with two girls/women
12. My best friend's name is Tone
13. I have four framed photos in my room: Johnny Ramone, Marilyn Monroe, Marlon Brando and, prepare... George W. Bush
14. One sibling only: a brother, two years my senior
15. The only pet I have ever own was a cat named Caroline


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 6, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> This sounds fun!
> 13. I have four framed photos in my room: Johnny Ramone, Marilyn Monroe, Marlon Brando and, prepare... *George W. Bush*



Wow, I can only hope Bush is there as some kind of ironic statement or dartboard. Lol!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 6, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Wow, I can only hope Bush is there as some kind of ironic statement or dartboard. Lol!



He's there because he is the incumbent US president. I'm a nerd. That's why


----------



## Victim (Aug 6, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> He's there because he is the incumbent US president. I'm a nerd. That's why



Are you going to take it out and burn it when his term is up?


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Victim said:


> Are you going to take it out and burn it when his term is up?



You're asking a guy who's favorite teddybear is called Nixon... and posted a thing about the Bible.


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 6, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> You're asking a guy who's favorite teddybear is called Nixon... and posted a thing about the Bible.




Yeah, but you're Norwegian. Shouldn't you be pining for the fjords and listening to black metal?


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 6, 2008)

1. Most important thing about me is that I'm a mommy of a great 7 year old girl.

2. I'm really good at MS Word. Well it is my job to be anyways..lol

3. I loveee rollercoasters

4. I get to feed lions and tigers by hand at an animal sanctuary

5. I'm pretty good at all sports and love watching sports in general on tv..except for auto racing..its not a sport dammit..lol

6. I'm a online MMO gaming addict

7. I'm trying hard to be fit and healthy and have a family membership to the YMCA

8. I'm a domestic abuse survivor.

9. I'm cold alot..I really need to move south

10. I love campfires and just camping in general. 

11. I have a huge sweettooth..basically anything sweet I'll like

12. I don't like scary movies..science fiction yes..but not horror.

13. I'm an awful singer and would give my left boob to be able to sing (yes I'm kidding)

14. I love holidays and the traditions my family has passed along.

15. I don't like confrontations...something I'm working on.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 6, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> Yeah, but you're Norwegian. Shouldn't you be pining for the fjords and listening to black metal?



The fjords are great, but black metal isn't my kind of thing. I'm more into classical music. Like Ramones, Sex Pistols, The Clash etc.


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 6, 2008)

Scorsese86 said:


> The fjords are great, but black metal isn't my kind of thing. I'm more into classical music. Like Ramones, Sex Pistols, The Clash etc.



I enjoy that Punk is now referred to as Classical music!


----------



## JiminOR (Aug 6, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> I enjoy that Punk is now referred to as Classical music!




Remember that time Beethoven played at CBGB's? 

DUH DUH DUH DUUUUUH
DUH DUH DUH DUUHH!

\\m//


----------



## ekmanifest (Aug 6, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> 6.	Ive learned women never think cooking/housekeeping remarks are as funny as they sound in my head.
> 10.	I've learned women remember cooking/housekeeping remarks a lot longer than you'd think.



I'm thinking that it might be a good thing I ordered bbq


----------



## Scorsese86 (Aug 6, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> I enjoy that Punk is now referred to as Classical music!



Yeah, I know. It was meant as a joke, sort-of. If I say I like punk, people seriously ask me what I thought about the last Avril Lavigne album.
Avril. Punk? Wait a minute...


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 6, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> I'm thinking that it might be a good thing I ordered bbq



Hey, I said I'd learned better, didn't I?


----------



## Tracy (Aug 6, 2008)

1. I love to swim.
2. I love to eat rasberry cheese cake ice cream.
3. I love cheesecake.
4. I think dark skinned, dark haired and dark eyed men are very sexy. 
5. Actually I think all men are sexy in their own way. 
6. I love being a tall fat woman. It makes me feel very powerful.
7. I waited 38 years to get my first tattoo. I now have 4 of them. 
8. I love to smell good and I love good smelling men.
9. Men with hairy chest are a big turn on.
10. I love my son with all my heart and he makes me very proud every day.
11. I hate my current job.
12. I don't deal well with people who are all about the drama scene.
13. I am a neat freak. 
14. I don't like for people to touch my hair. 
15. I am a true Virgo.


----------



## DeniseW (Aug 6, 2008)

15 Things:

1) I hate when people make smacking or loud noises when they chew(makes me insane)
2) My favorite singer always has been and always will be Stevie Nicks
3) I love watching cheesy movies from the 70's and 80's
4) I collect lighthouses.
5) I love going to NYC and people watch
6) I am a militant animal rights activist(yup, one of those crazy people). 
7) My husband is ready to toss me out of the house because I feed all the stray cats in the neighborhood. 
8) My favorite color is yellow, it makes me happy to look at it so I painted my bedroom wall a soft shade of pale yellow. 
9) I am studying to be a vet technician.
10) In high school, I got abused on a daily basis, I don't think anyone would have been surprised if I had shown up one day with a sawed off shotgun. 
11) I've had 6 serious relationships in my life before I met my husband. 
12) One of my favorite groups of all time is The Guess Who
13) I've always had a thing for Clark Gable and even planned on naming my son after him if I ever had one.
14) Two of my favorite places to be are Maine and Mystic CT. 
15) When I was in high school I learned to do stenography and to this day, I still write things in my head that way even though they no longer even use it.
Bonus 16) I look forward to the olympics because I am addicted to watching gymnastics. Have been since 1976 when Nadia Comanici


----------



## Fascinita (Aug 6, 2008)

1. I'm a fool for love.

2. I believe love and courage can move mountains.

3. I'm an idealist at heart, but have learned to temper that with pragmatism.

4. I don't suffer fools too gladly, on the other hand.

5. I hate loud noises.

6. I've been in at least four earthquakes.

7. I'm an art movie buff.

8. I'm a weirdo.

9. I'm a sexy weirdo.

10. I always fall for sexy weirdos.

11. I tend not to like hipsters, but I think that's probably a misguided instinct.

12. Live and let live, I say, except when it comes to hipsters, apparently.

13. I'm running out of things to write.

14. I'm "making it work," in general.

15. I work too hard for too little money.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 10, 2008)

1. I have an unhealthy obsession with ravioli...

2. I can burp on command.

3. I have to be the biggest fan of Danny Phantom ever!

4. Some people consider me to be a nice guy. I don't... lol

5. I HAD a small crush on Alexis Arquette... it's gone now though.

6. I hate being in the girl clothing section in Wal-Mart... or any other clothing place.

7. When I had the chicken pox, I played connect-the-dots with them... with a washable marker.

8. I pick up pennies on the ground.

9. I'm weird... in a good way!

10. I'm immature, but I can be serious when the time calls for it.

11. I'm trying to figure out the secrets to Atlantis and the Bermuda Triangle... I think they're connected...

12. I have a man crush on Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson...

13. I have a problem with "High School Musical." I don't like it.

14. Clowns and mimes creep me out.

15. I know the words to every Pokemon theme song... lol


----------



## Mathias (Aug 10, 2008)

1. I like looking at myself in the mirror. (I'd say I'm rather handsome TYVM)
2. I can freak people out by quoting a certian line said by the Green Goblin from Spiderman 1.
3. I can sing, I just won't do it in front of other people
4. Nickelodeon is number 1 on my shit list for what they did with the Nicktoons Channel and Nick GAS 
5. You too, Toonami!
6. I have a man crush on Kieth Olbermann
7. I listen to Eminem religiously and know most of his songs by heart
8. I have a yorkshire terrier named Stuart Little
9. I can never tell when I girl is hitting on me or thinks that I'm cute
10. If someone says I can't do something I'm fully capable of doing I'll do it anyway.
11. I don't like being told what to do.
12. I guarentee I'll make you laugh within 10 minutes of meeting me!
13 I listen to screamo bands like Bullet for my Valentine, Lamb of God, and Killswitch Engage
14. Girls have told me they'd kill to have eyelashes like mine.
15. The people on this site have helped me in more ways than you will ever know, I thank you for that Dims!!


----------



## MetalGirl (Aug 10, 2008)

1. I hate ferrets.
2. I love to swim.
3. Courtney Love's sister was my babysitter.
4. Clowns scare me, but I'm fine with mimes.
5. I have a great love for art. Especially modern art.
6. I can actually get on a skateboard and not kill myself.
7. I'm accident prone, but I've broke no bones.
8. I'm not obsessed with being right.
9. I freely admit when I'm wrong.
10. I love to learn.
11. The movie The Color Purple makes me cry every time I watch it.
12. I have my head in the clouds on a daily basis.
13. I've read War & Peace more than once and really liked it.
14. I hate clothes shopping.
15. I don't like drama, in the emotional sense.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Aug 11, 2008)

1. Im almost fluent in French 
2. I hate standing in lines, I feel like my head starts to spin, I start sweating, its horrible I tell you
3. I have keratoconus
4. I watch Nick-At-Nite religiously
5. I love to spend time by myself, my time is so precious
6. I love sleeping late and then sleeping in
7. My current obsession: romance books (a bonus if they are erotic ;-) )
8. I feel like Im at a stand still, its a horrible depressing feeling
9. Im looking for a job
10. I just graduated college, and now everyone decides that Im overqualified, but before I didnt have enough experience? Wtf??????
11. Im such a pessimist. 
12. Its so hard for me to take compliments (mostly from the opposite sex), and I realize this is a problem. I should give myself more credit that I deserve. Good news is: Im working on it
13. One of my good qualities is also one of my weaknesses, which is being forgiving. I dont hold grudges, (its very rare when I do), and I tend to be a little too understanding. I feel some people tend to take advantage of me; when I mean people I mean men. But, Im working on that as well. &#61514;
14. I have a thing for vampires! If given the chance, Id definitely want to become a vampress. &#61514;
15. Last but not least Im single! Im also an equal opportunity lover! Inquire within! Hehe


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'll probably repeat some stuff from similar threads, but here goes:

1. I am left-handed. I guess it isn't that obvious because I hear this all the time "Oh, I didn't know you were left-handed!" 

2. I was born at Reese Airforce Base in Lubbock, Texas, but soon afterward, my Mom and I went to live with my Father in Japan. We lived there until I was 3. My Father died not too long after we moved back to the states.

3. I have a slight stutter when I am nervous.

4. I had a bad case of the 3-day measles when I was a child, and it did minor damage to my left inner ear. Because of this, I have trouble hearing sounds on the lower end of the scale. It is really difficult for me to hear someone when they don't speak directly to me.

5. I'm crazy about chocolate and sweets.

6. I prefer to watch movies that are the furtherest from reality. Therefore, I miss a lot of the "Oscar" winners because they are mostly from the Drama category.

7. I love cats and I have 10 cats that own me (currently). Only 4 remain indoors at all times.

8. I have a fear of heights.

9. I don't like talking on the phone.

10. I've never broken a bone in my body, but I have had a concussion.

11. I'm a late-night person and I don't like getting up before 8 in the morning.

12. I love lipstick and I can't resist buying a new tube when Avon has a sale.

13. It takes me about 2 hours to get ready for work. I love fussing with my hair and makeup.

14. My favorite time of year is Autumn, especially the month of October.

15. I love rainy days and I don't like being out in the sun (I don't tan, I burn.)

~Punkin


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well I'm terribly bored and can't sleep so I decided to do another 15 things.

1. I went through a two-year phase where I would wear nothing but strapless bras.

2. I have a picture up on my Myspace where I'm actually pooping, but you can't tell because it's only of my head.

3. I make up ridiculous raps when intoxicated.

4. My bowl is named Queen Victoria, or Queen Vick[y] for short.

5. I've gone through almost every fashion trend possible - from Aeropostale to goth to scene.

6. Part of me wants to be famous someday.

7. I think there is nothing more perfect than sitting in the middle of the road, in the dark, on a hot summer night with my best friends dicussing our lives, our dreams, our fears, our hopes, our futures.

8. I've gone down hill skiing, cross country skiing and snowshoeing but I HATE all three & winter in general.

9. My cousin is going to England next year for college and I desperately want to escape from this town and go visit her.

10. My friends mean more to me than most of my family.

11. Part of me misses being around age 13, when I felt so adult yet I had no real responsibilities.

12. I want my monroe/madonna/crawford pierced so badly.

13. I hate the smell of most flowers. 

14. I watch little kid movies and shows still - Drake and Josh is one of my favorite shows of all time.

15. I love keeping my house at 65 degrees all year 'round.


----------



## KotR (Aug 12, 2008)

1) I consider myself a creative person, spanning this into drawing, writing, and simply daydreaming.
2) I am cynical.
3) I hate raising my voice or dealing with anyone who insists they must do so to get through to me.
4) To go along with my cynicism, I am perhaps analytical to a fault. I won't always share my opinions on matters, but sometimes I may think too much.
5) I abhor smoking, drugs, and don't look too highly upon drinking being a requirement for a good time. I'd those I interact with have their wits about them.
6) I've only gotten to second base with a woman. I think. Might be third depending on how the whole scale works.
7) I try to be easygoing and inject humor when appropriate, sometimes at my own expense.
8) It's been too long since I've last cuddled.
9) I don't like porn. Give me some good ecchi or maybe even a Victoria's Secret magazine.
10) Chicken, and all the different ways it can be prepared, is perhaps my favorite food.
11) I've entertained the thought of being a feedee, but it would most definitely require a partner I could trust for the rest of my days.
12) I don't really listen to music, nor care about shows like American Idol.
13) Picard was a better Captain. With that in mind, as a nerd, things like video games and anime are hobbies of great interest.
14) I'm more of a dog person, but cats are okay.
15) I was once diagnosed with a mild form of depression and had pills pimped on me. I disagree with how easily medication is doled out, as it is often not a true solution for the problems that get people down to begin with. In my case, it often boils down to just being lonely or feeling unwanted.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Aug 12, 2008)

1. I play the clarinet, tenor sax and piano

2. I can hold a pint between my boobs and drink it (has won me many a free drink over time)

3. I have a scar on my right calf in the shape of a perfect no.7 due to a girly clubbing holiday in Greece.

4. I absolutely love sausage rolls and usually have at least 1 everyday

5. I have the same birthday as Will Smith

6. I hate my head being touched, really freaks me out (dont ask me why, I have no idea).

7. I am really really really claustrophobic and panic really badly with it.

8. Im no good at being the sympathetic friend, you come to me you get honesty about your situation. 

9. I wear my heart on my sleeve.

10. I absolutely hate fish.

11. I have a massive phobia of wooden lollipop sticks! If I have an icecream that is on one I usually stop eating it a good half an inch before the stick and always use the wrapper to wrap around the stick when Im holding it so I dont touch the wood.

12. Im a massive flirt.

13. I love eye-liner

14. I hate the tops of my arms.

15. One day I hope to earn my millions from being a successful novelist


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 12, 2008)

1. I don't know what sausage rolls are, but I don't like them. I prefer fish.
2. I love lists, which is unfortunate--It always makes me fill these things out.
3. I shattered my ankle jumping from 5 feet high when I was 12, it made me lose ALL sense of adventure.
4. I drink coffee everyday.
5. I have 4 different single earrings hanging from the hood of my car. I love jewelry but ALWAYS lose my earrings. 
6. I'm more scared in white, wealthy suburbs than poor, people of color neighborhoods and I've never understood why that makes me different.
7. My biggest weakness at the moment is massive fear of conflict. I am simply not telling people what I need to tell them, instead its still floating inside me.
8. I'm not particularly happy right now, which is really hard to deal with. Every day feels like a day farther from a more joyous me, but I know I should think of it as one day closer...
9. I love those carnival games where you drop coins in, pushing more coins and stupid prizes out. Some of my best memories with my mom.
10. Speaking of mom, I've honestly wished that she would pass peacefully rather than suffer for many years, but I know that this is truly selfish and it makes me sick.
11. I love boobs.
12. I fear rejection, even from small-minded folks. Working on this!
13. I have fantasies of winning the lottery. Does everybody?
14. I love movies, but I feel like I'm never in the mood and never want to sit for so long. OH SHINY!
15. My biggest goal is still to finalize my spanish training. Ain't doin' shit about that now, because its not as impt as stability. Frustrating.


----------



## KotR (Aug 12, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> 11. I love boobs.



While likely crass of me to ignore some of the other things listed, my inner perv just wants to scream, "AMEN TO THAT!"

On a more serious note, PM box is open if you'd like a brain to pick at. Can't promise I can make your day better if you're feeling down, but hopefully I could at least distract long enough to forget things might suck.

Also, my sympathies for what I perceive to be the state of your mother's health, as well. My grandfather's been teetering back and forth lately, and part of me hopes he'd go peacefully to not only end his suffering, but to offer some closure for my grandmother. She's every bit as exhausted as he is having taken care of him the past 8 months.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 12, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> 1. I don't know what sausage rolls are, but I don't like them. I prefer fish.
> 2. I love lists, which is unfortunate--It always makes me fill these things out.
> 4. I drink coffee everyday.
> 7. My biggest weakness at the moment is massive fear of conflict. I am simply not telling people what I need to tell them, instead its still floating inside me.
> ...



Hey there sugar! We've a lot in common at the moment. So sorry about your Mom. I so understand how you feel, really I do. Keep your chin up, your turn for happiness will come around. 

~Punkin


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 12, 2008)

1. I really hate filling out these things. I think it's because I immediately forget everything about my existence whenever given the chance and I am reduced to "me? oh, I like .. stuff"

2. I started drinking coffee a few months ago and now I am addicted to the stuff, but it may be an issue because I feel exhausted at work without it. Still so very delicious though. 

3. I am oddly obsessed with all lists that aren't about myself and love for them to be in alphabetical order and than different orders within that order. I like making lists about pretty much everything. Pretty sure I've got John Cusack in High Fidelity syndrome. 

4. Is it just me or am I incapable of not writing a paragraph for all of these? :doh: I do that, you know? Use many words and not really saying much of anything.

5. I pretty much fill my stamp at work with ink daily because if it isn't *BOLDED*, I feel as though I didn't actually finish it and it isn't completed.

6. I am incapable of eating the last bowl of cereal in the bottom of the box because I think it's all the rejected cereal that wasn't good enough to fight it's way to the top. Not to mention that is where all the sugar collects and I feel as though I may die after eating it. 

7. I like to talk to myself in a british accent while I'm cooking as though I have an audience and my own cooking show and for some reason my actual voice just isn't cutting it. It's pretty retarded.

8. Nothing to me is more satisfying than putting together a piece of furniture from Ikea or anywhere else really .. followed by taking a nap. It's like JUSTIN. YOU EARNED IT. 

9. I'm pretty much 100% positive that I am going to be Gaston from Beauty & The Beast for Halloween just because when I was younger I used to call myself Juston because of him. Okay, actually, I still do that, but you know, totally best villian ever. 

10. I wish I were a more spiritual person sometimes. 

11. I think I'm my own worst enemy sometimes. I make minor issues out to be much bigger in my own mind and proceed from there. BAD IDEA.

12. I remind my mother about once a week that I am an FA and I always will be and she is going to have to deal with it. FOREVER. FOOREVER. FOREVER. *echo* Not in that way, but making references to it is super fun!

13. The above piece of information is also my favorite thing about myself. Being an FA and all. It's so choice. 

14. Banana walnut muffins are delicious and are purchased every morning at Dunkin Donuts by yours truly.

15. I apparently really love being distracted at work, so I should probably get back to that. Sorry for this being effin' boring. haha


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 12, 2008)

1. I prefer the local store brands over name brands 99% of the time.
2. The best compliment I ever received was "You don't drive like a girl."
3. I have a big thing for chunky/stocky/buff bald guys.
4. My favorite whiskey is Canadian Club and I prefer it straight.
5. My face is misleading - it makes people think I'm skinny!
6. I very rarely answer my phone because I hate talking on the phone.
7. Nothing feels better than someone running their fingers through my hair and massaging my scalp.
8. I haven't lived in the Cleveland area since I was 3, but it feels like home.
9. I can't drink milk until 3 hours after I've woken up because I'll get sick.
10. I'm laid off and not worrying too much about finding a job ASAP because unemployment is paying me almost what I was making at my previous job anyways.
11. I favor one of my fiance's daughters over the other.
12. I dream in color and always have surreal dreams.
13. I'm secretly glad my sister is now as fat as me because she was always the "skinny" sister.
14. At my last interview, I was told that I have a very strong voice, and I thought that was a really cool compliment.
15. My nickname was "pinky" in high school because I wore a lot of pink, and even though I don't any more, everyone still calls me that.


----------



## alison.victoria (Aug 12, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> 9. I love those carnival games where you drop coins in, pushing more coins and stupid prizes out. Some of my best memories with my mom.



I absolutely freaked out when I saw this, because playing those games are some of my best memories with my mom too!! Whenever I see them, I always think of my mom. And we HAVE to play it every year at the festival my church throws. Haha.


----------



## CausticSodaPop (Aug 22, 2008)

*1.* I don't own a mobile phone. 

*2.* I couldn't stop laughing when I was trying to say my wedding vows. 

*3.* I set my shirt on fire when using a bunsen burner at school.

*4.* I absolutely love my job. 

*5.* My first pet was a goldfish. (He was bought for me when I was eight and he's still going strong now, nearly 20 years later.)

*6.* I have three middle names; one of which is Simeon.

*7.* My favourite food is Onken rhubarb & vanilla yoghurt. 

*8.* I was about to join the corps of the English National Ballet when an injury ended that part of my career.

*9.* I once painted false tattoos all over myself using food colouring and then discovered that it wouldn't just wash off. 

*10.* I've never been on an aeroplane.

*11.* My bicycle is named Freda. 

*12.* My brother I were adopted after the death of our biological parents. 

*13.* I used to believe that the word "vacuum" meant something very rude in German. 

*14.* I have "16:56" written in black biro on my left hand. 

*15.* My wife's first memory of me is when I was sick on her. (I was seven years old and sitting next to her in primary school at the time.)


----------



## stevenbbwlvr (Aug 22, 2008)

1) I don't like fish, at all. I wish I did.

2) I smoke tobacco. I wish I didn't.

3) I think that the cheapest beer in the store is fine as long as it is cold enough.

4) I am not very interested in money beyond what it takes me for necessities.

5) I love women, and their bodies. As long as they are clean there isn't anywhere on a woman's body I won't put my mouth.

6) I love to cook.

7) I love history and politics and talk about them a lot. If people in general read & knew more, the world wouldn't be so fucked up.

8) I'm interested in science and do it for a living. When I am in the right job I am so blessed because I'm getting paid to play.

9) I think it is very important to buy the woman in your life flowers, on a regular basis, for no particular reason. 

10) I like the autumn best. I don't much care for the heat.

11) I'm almost 50 now, and I'm way happier than when I was in my 20's. Really.

12) I love New York City and hope to never live anywhere else.

13) I did live in California for 16 years.

14) I drink coffee everyday, but keep it to one cup in the morning.

15) My favorite color is blue.


----------



## bunzarella (Aug 22, 2008)

1. I love pirates and wear a spiky skull ring everyday (feel naked without it).

2. I named every car I have ever owned with a male name even though they are female cars. (right now I'm driving Bon John Bovi (long story) but call her Blacura).

3. I can do the splits, and if I work at it, i'm pretty sure I can do a cartwheel.

4. I'm obsessed with Billy Joel (but i think I make that known in every post I make).

5. I type "..." after almost everything in my ims, emails, and text messages...

6. I am SAG (screen actors guild) eligible.

7. I'm a psychology student and I want to work with prisoners or juvies, though I really want to track serial killers.

8. My dad is a rabbi but I have never had a bat mitzvah.

9. When I was in middle school, I won the town karaoke contest and got to sing at the county fair karaoke contest on a big stage at the "grand stand"...two years in a row (and I won money that was cool).

10. I am a VERY picky eater.

11. I have never had stitches (knock on wood).

12. I randomly bust out into song and/or dance and/or laughter at any given moment.

13. I alphabetize my dvd and cd collections.

14. I leave my phone on at all times and always answer it...in case of emergency (slight paranoia I suppose).

15. I can talk to anyone about anything at anytime but if I am sexually attracted to them, I literally get tongue tied and stupid and say the most asinine things! My wit leaves me and I just act a fool! 

:bow:


----------



## Buttons (Aug 22, 2008)

bunzarella said:


> 5. I type "..." after almost everything in my ims, emails, and text messages...
> 
> 13. I alphabetize my dvd and cd collections.
> 
> :bow:



Me, too!!

3. I LOVE Broccoli
4. My dream car is a '69-'70 Chevelle and WHEN I get it, I am painting it metallic black with PINK racing strips, so everyone knows this is a GIRL's car.
5. The first time (and last) I ever ditched school, I got caught.
6. I can't sleep without socks on.
7. I hate needles, but have 5 tattoos.
8. My daughter and I both nearly died when she was born.
9. I sing....well.
10. I overuse caps.
11. SHOE FETISH.
12. I am deathly afraid of cockroaches...but not spiders
13. I get panicy in a dirty house.
14. I hate talking on the phone with a passion....usually.
15. I have naturally curly hair and spend an hour straightening it EVERY DAY.


----------



## Krazykush (Aug 24, 2008)

1. I have a security blanket or in my case pillow that I call Lucielle the Wonder Pillow which I take in the car most places....just the car people.

2. I avoid saying people's first names in public.

3. I am an automatic writer but currently retired because most people I know have become accustomed to using me as a crutch to help them through their lives.
Plus it was too damn creepy to do long-term.

4. If imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, then I have stolen Lisa Simpson's hairstyle. I swear my spikey 'fro looks just like hers.

5. If I could live off of Gatorade, Vitamin water, arizona green tea, and fruit2o I would.

6. I am outwardly shy but have no hang-ups or inhibitions when it comes to all aspects of sex.

7. Damn my childlike voice.

8. I have flat feet...can you say Fred Flintstone?

9. I love to cook and when I do, I tend to act like I have a studio audience to entertain. I even take audience questions and comments.:blush:

10. 23 is my favorite number. I used to write it all the time everywhere.

11. I think I'm prone to road rage. I haven't let loose "fully". 

12. I'm a hopeless romantic.:wubu:

13. "Their Eyes Were Watching God" is my all time favorite movie. I want the song that plays at the end to be my ringtone.

14. I'm addicted to youtube.

15. I can't stand large crowds of people bunched up closely.
I remember almost passing out at the secretary of state office due to this.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 25, 2008)

1. I just started eating yogurt not too long ago.
2. My first guitar was a Fender Telecaster and it got stolen. 
3. The last CD that I bought was Beck's "Modern Guilt."
4. I like watching older programs on T.V. (like watching Bob Ross paint.)
5. I bake some excellent-tasting Chocolate Chip Cookies.
6. I am pretty shy in person.
7. I am always thinking of new things to try and record musically.
8. I work nights.
9. My Dad passed away when I was very young.
10. In exactly 2 months from now will mark 5 years of marriage for me and my wife. :bow:
11. I like to play the black keys on the piano and play soothing oriental-sounding music.
12. I know how to draw fairly well but I hardly ever do so.
13. I have worked in the Emergency Room for 6 years in the past and could probably write a book about my experiences there.
14. I love artistic type stuff and enjoy being artistic myself.
15. I enjoy photography.


----------



## washburn (Sep 2, 2008)

I am not a product of choice
I am not a product of circumstance
I make my own fate
I make my own choices
I understand truth comes from within not from the outside
I am in love
I believe in love
I am a product of love
I do not lay down when I know to stand up
when you say Jump I say why
I live for serendipity and synchronicity
I do not trust authority that tells me to be blind
when I see beauty, I appreciate it
when I see sorrow I empathize with it
When I see love I encourage it


----------



## largenlovely (Sep 2, 2008)

1. I have a phobia of bridges but have had to overcome it since i live on the water. Most people probably wouldn't notice it even, but i tense up whenever we go across one.

2. I'm a coca cola fanatic..i stopped drinking it once and lost 30 pounds lol. Though i've decided that me and coke should never part ways again.

3. I'm a germ-a-phobe...there are times if i could wear a sars mask and get away with it i totally would lol. sick people scare me...especially if they're puking. I've not vomited since i was 16 *knock on wood* and i hope to never have to do it ever again in this lifetime. I try to always keep germ-x or antibacterial wipes in my purse.

4. I don't want to have children..i love them..love my nieces and nephew, but the idea of something growing inside me and then coming out of my body makes me want to hurl. It sounds like something from an alien movie.

5. I hope to visit Pompeii Italy at some point in this lifetime. 

6. I can play nearly any musical instrument i pick up. 

7. sometimes i like to just get in the car and drive so i can think..i do my best thinking behind the wheel.

8. I'm allergic to strong smells such as perfume, cologne and strong aerosals or sprays.

9. I wear flip flops almost year round

10. my dream job would be travelling around to different countries taking pictures for a travel magazine..of beautiful exotic places and landscapes.

11. my absolute favorite food is corn on the cob smothered in butter and salt.

12. i will never outgrow cartoons

13. i love college football...but y'all know that

14. i'm a huge beatles fanatic

15. i was very involved in sports growing up...particularly softball.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 3, 2008)

1. I'm so young, but I Feel so old
2. I May get angry, but I've always been one of those "Make Love not War" Type people. 
3. I Have BPD. 
4. I Will drink ANY Soda except Dr.Pepper, It's Disgusting! 
5. KFC makes my stomach turn, I prefer a nice Chinese Buffet. :doh::bounce:
6. My Favourite Sport to play is Volleyball or Badminton. Croquet is awsome too. But it's not a sport.. XD 
7. I Love to read and watch things about Ghosts. It's my passion.
8. I Want to go to college, but I'm Embarassed to admit it to my parents.
9. My Dream Career would be a Paranormal Investigator.
10. I only have 2 friends in real life, everyone else is online. 
11. I can never get enough Beetlejuice [the cartoon.. XD]
12. I am obsessive about Billy Idol and Cindy Lauper.
13. I Hate how Young I am.
14. I'm Homeschooled because I couldn't take public Highschool. I'd hide in my closet and cry when the bus came to pick me up. 
15. Everything really DOES taste better after midnight, to me.


----------



## mariac1966 (Sep 3, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> 8. I Want to go to college, but I'm Embarassed to admit it to my parents.



First, Welcome to the Group... I hope you find your travels through here very rewarding.

Second, if you desire to go to college, make it known. If you don't want to go out to a college, there are a lot of courses you can take online or through the mail. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> 7. I like to talk to myself in a british accent while I'm cooking as though I have an audience and my own cooking show and for some reason my actual voice just isn't cutting it. It's pretty retarded.



I think that's adorable!




BothGunsBlazing said:


> 9. I'm pretty much 100% positive that I am going to be Gaston from Beauty & The Beast for Halloween just because when I was younger I used to call myself Juston because of him. Okay, actually, I still do that, but you know, totally best villian ever.



Yeah..i wanted to be belle for ya...too far away


----------



## The Fez (Sep 3, 2008)

1. I've been listening to songs by Genesis, Phil Collins and Peter Gabriel non-stop for the past two weeks, can't get enough of 'em

2. After losing the chance with the first girl I've been in love with, I don't feel like I'll fall in love again. I'm sure I'm wrong.

3. I keep saying I'm sick of this country and want to leave, but I don't think it's the country itself that's making me want to go

4. I've got a good shot at being a succesful radio dj within the next few years, if all goes well

5. I think I'm doing the wrong degree; I love philosophy, but I've been a brilliant writer for years. I don't say that to toot my own horn or anything, I just get told it a lot and got great grades when I used to do English Lit

6. I find it incredibly difficult to chat to girls I'm attracted to.. if I've got the hots for you on here, you'll probably never know

7. My lucky number is seven, probably because I'm a gambler and was born on the 7th of June. I don't believe it holds any significance, but if asked to pick a number between 1 - 10, it'd always be 7.

8. I have a good friend, probably my best friend, and I've known him for two years.. but I'm a little frightened that he's in the closet and fancies me

9. I'm writing a book, and I've got about 80 pages. I want to scrap it all and start again, but don't think I could bare to chuck all that work away

10. I miss being in a band, but my old band mates have all gotten too good for me I think  I'm awesome on the piano, but find it hard to fit it into songs

11. I'm a bit of an attention whore, in that I never got any growing up, so flourish in it now 

12. I love cooking, if I had a girlfriend I'd probably offer to cook all the meals as I love it so much. Added bonus if it means she'll do the dishes 

13. I've got a beardy-goatee thing going on now, not because I want one, but because I'm too lazy to take the 5 minutes to shave

14. I drive a yellow Nissan Micra, and I wouldn't have it any other way!

15. Freakazoid was my favourite show on tv when I was younger... now it's my favourite show _off_ tv 

EDIT: 16. apparently I love the  smiley


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been racking my brain for weeks, trying to think of 15 interesting things about myself. I've finally come up with this

1. I am an ordained minister, but I am non-practicing at the moment. 
2. I tend to make really close friends with people for a while, then I lose touch with them. 
3. I have a fear of public speaking, but I've found myself to be pretty good at it. 
4. I was in a break dancing crew when I was in jr high. 
5. Most of my friends are female.
6. I hate tomatoes, they are the worst thing on God's green earth.
7. I was once ordered to carry a rock in my left hand for a whole day by a Captain. I think I still have it somewhere. Good times.
8. I spent the majority of my 20's being a christian conservative. I got better though.
9. I love flying, but I haven't been in an airplane in years. Last time I went the seatbelt didn't fit, I haven't been on a plane since. 
10. I'm a loner, I tend to isolate myself from others, and can spend long periods not interacting without others. 
11. I love reading, I'll read anything that is close at hand. At the breakfast table I'll read all the boxes, in the bathroom I'll read the shampoo bottle. 
12. I also love music, love love love it, and I constantly have it on, unless I'm watching tv. 
13. My favorite numbers are 4 and 19.
14. I once kicked a ninjas ass. Well, he claimed to be a ninja anyway, but he pissed me off so I took his sword away from him and thrashed the hell out of him.
15. I love to swim


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Sep 4, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> First, Welcome to the Group... I hope you find your travels through here very rewarding.
> 
> Second, if you desire to go to college, make it known. If you don't want to go out to a college, there are a lot of courses you can take online or through the mail. Just a suggestion.



Firstly, Thank you. ^_^


Secondly, The reason I am scared to admit it is because I don't want them getting all like..happy and stuff. It's weird, but I only want my real mom to be proud of me. Even though I could become president and she'd still never be proud.... And when my dad and my stepmom get proud of me or say they are, I get angry and tense and stuff. And I know they'd say they're proud that I want to go, because until now I've never discussed it. Hell, Until my stepmom brought up Homeschooling through University of Pheonix -Formerly Known as James Madison High School - I never even figured I'd graduate. Just figured I'd get my GED and work a crappy job until I died. I always figured I'd be too poor or too dumb to go to college anyways. And now with a sudden interest, they'd want to help me and stuff. And I haven't even gotten my diploma yet.. so it's like "Why bring it up" .. Yeah, I'm 18. Yeah, I should look for more in life than what my parents had. But Jeepers, I .. I don't know. I Worry too much. Annnnd... I'm rambling. XD Sorry.


----------



## sirGordy (Sep 29, 2009)

My listing:

1. I enjoy my gadgets, everything from my mp3 players to my spinthariscope to my clock that can tell time in hexadecimal (not kidding).
2. My first airplane trip ever was from Newark, New Jersey to Sydney, Australia (with a brief stop in Los Angeles) took 18 hours in total.
3. I love photography and been doing it since age 5.
4. I hate liars, hypocrites, racists and negativity from people.
5. Two of my favourite places are libraries and churches.
6. I love bridges, the longer the better, especially over water.
7. I have eclectic tastes in music, but I do loathe gansta rap and very hard rock (and some of the top 40 out today).
8 I love spinach and most veggies, but hate liver (kryptonite to me *lol*).
9. I love true affection and caring, beautiful things that make life worthwhile.
10. I taught myself how to use computers.
11.I laugh alot, especially when something really makes me happy (I also smile alot too).
12. Saturday is my favourite day of the week.
13. I can be obstinant, however I do listen, and open to advice.
14. I hate rejection.
15. I like obsolete technology (i.e. 8 track, Super 8 movies and Betamax).


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 29, 2009)

One year later...



fa_man_stan said:


> Oh Kryste on a Krispy Kreme... These survey things annoy the hell out of me... seriously. Only for you EK... well, and GEF of course.
> 
> 
> Wow! :bow: I always knew there was something I liked about you EK...
> ...



Oh yeah... Now I remember what number 5 was... 

5. I was conceived in the Richmond District of San Francisco... so I've been told.


----------



## Flutterby68 (Sep 29, 2009)

1. I am barefoot at just about any time I can get away with it.. yet I LOVE shoes!
2. I have 1 tattoo, and if I had the money I'd get about 4 more.
3. I have always lived in Michigan.
4. My best friend is a man.. and my friends have always seemed to be male.
5. I'm very feminine in a lot of ways, but I'm NOT "girly."
6. I don't know how to swim.
7. I took ballet for 10 years, and taught for 2.
8. I'm a talented singer with such severe stage fright I can't perform in public.
9. I am a Type II diabetic.
10. I hate orange juice and have to gulp it like medicine if I'm going to drink it.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Sep 29, 2009)

*8*. I lead a boring life. Excitement is needed. 
*9*. I love my job, but I can't help but think that I need a challenge and soon! 
*10*. I'm such a procrastinator. 
*12*. I don't give myself the credit I deserve. 
*13*. I come off as snarky or atleast some people say... which is maybe true because I am starting to be a bit of a hothead. 




BrownEyedChica said:


> 1. Im almost fluent in French
> 2. I hate standing in lines, I feel like my head starts to spin, I start sweating, its horrible I tell you
> 3. I have keratoconus
> 4. I watch Nick-At-Nite religiously
> ...


----------



## Dmitra (Sep 30, 2009)

I confess I have a cold at the moment so the list might veer to the dingy side. 

1. My father was an Orthodox priest for almost 25 years. Thus I am agnostic. 
2. I went to 15 schools by the time I was 15 years old, one of them only for a day.
3. I've done volunteer public radio up here in Sitka most of the past 20 years and only got cussed out once by someone on the phone. I did get heckled another time by a crazy person but she used polite language. lol
4. When I was down south earlier this year the only way I recognized Oxnard, CA outside the train window was by seeing a particular mountain formation that used to fascinate me (21 years is a looong time in megamall years).
5. As a younger woman I looked forward to liking younger men when I was older. Now that I'm older I find I'm having difficulty being comfortable imagining being with someone younger than 30. Ageism!!
6. I've always been attracted to females as well as males but my crushes on girls seem more innocent (less sexual).
7. I seem to have a lot of crushes on gay men, similar to the ones on women.
8. Halloween and New Year's Eve are my favorite holidays.
9. I like to draw, sew, and be crafty in general but don't do these things as often as would be beneficial.
10. My report cards usually contained words to the affect of, "does not work up to her potential."
11. I'm watching NCIS while I think up things to add to the list! My favorite crime show, tho, is Criminal Minds because it feels a little like watching Hitchcock's Psycho every week. And it has Matthew Gray Gubler (albeit who could use a sandwich). 
12. I'm plotting getting a passport so I can visit Canada again. And maybe other places. 
13. No tattoos on me but I've been contemplating _something_ with a raven for a long, long time.
14. I'm a lifelong Trekkie who loved Star Wars but still thinks the face revealed under Darth Vader's mask should've been James Earl Jones'. :wubu:
15. I wish I could get rid of the worry about whether there's a point to everything or not. And that I could remember what the name of the stick is that Zen monks use to whack people with when they're meditating without referring to Wiki.


----------



## StarWitness (Sep 30, 2009)

1. It's been about five months since the last time I kissed someone. (I'm talking snogging here, not peck on the cheek.) That's the longest I've gone without a kiss since 2000.

2. Between March 2008 and July 2009, I lost five cats; three died, two because of a breakup.

3. I went to Catholic school from grades 4 through 12. I get really pissed off when people bring up the slutty Catholic schoolgirl stereotype.

4. Incidentally, I haven't considered myself Catholic since 8th grade. I was Buddhist for a while in high school, then became Pagan when I was 18. Seven years later, still Pagan.

5. In my life, I've lived in 2 houses, 3 apartments and 1 dormitory, and have never had a bedroom below the second floor. I'll be moving into my first ground-floor bedroom in two weeks.

6. The only music artists I've listened to consistently since high school are Bob Dylan, Sleater-Kinney, Rasputina, and Bjork.

7. I go by a pseudonym in some of my IRL social circles. (People know it's not my real name-- I'm not *that* sketchy.) My general rule of thumb is that if it's a scene my parents wouldn't approve of, I don't use the name they gave me, and opt for the one I gave myself.

8. Tabletop roleplaying one of my main hobbies, primarily White Wolf games. I tried getting involved in a MMORPG last year; it didn't hold my interest beyond a few months.

9. I never learned how to ride a bike! 

10. I went to college in New Jersey, and inexplicably fell in love with the state. It's crowded and expensive and a fertile breeding ground for douchebags, but it feels like home for some odd reason.

11. My favorite books are _The Orphan's Tales: in the Night Garden_ by Catherynne Valente, _One Hundred Years of Solitude_ by Gabriel Garcia Marquez, and _Middlesex_ by Jeffrey Eugenides.

12. I'm not a habitual smoker, but I like the occasional clove; preferably Djarum Blacks.

13. I'm registered with the Green Party, but generally vote Democrat.

14. I desperately want to go to grad school, but have yet to decide on a course of study. Social Work? Counseling Psychology? Mmmmaybe Public Administration? Note that I have little to no undergrad coursework in any of these fields.

15. I'm an only child who grew up in a semi-rural area; as a result, I spent a lot of time alone as a kid. I think that's a main reason why I'm such a dork.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 1, 2009)

1. I'm proudly biracial.

2. Being friends with girls is the easiest thing in the world for me. However, I have no idea how to approach a girl romantically.

3. I hate vegetables, but I really want to get better at eating them for my health.

4. I'm also trying to get better at drinking water.

5. I'm an undeclared major because nothing interests me enough to study extensively.

6. The only thing that can incite any passion in me is singing, but I think I'm horrible at it. 

7. When I was in middle school, a bunch of kids decided to spread a rumor that I was gay because I had a higher voice and wasn't interested in "manly" activities.

8. Those were some of the worst years of my life.

9. I've contemplated suicide a few times in my life.

10. I didn't learn how to ride a bike until I was 13.

11. I feel guilty that I moved away from home for college when my father's being deployed in a few weeks for a year, leaving my mom at home with just grandma.

12. I'm a Gleek.

13. I'm a daydreamer, and most of them revolve around playing a music video in my head.

14. We're doing a video project involving the city in one of my classes, and I really wanted to do a music video of "Don't Stop Believin."

15. I'm a very concise writer, and I freaking hate it when teachers assign essays that have to be a certain number of pages long.


----------



## my insect funeral (Oct 1, 2009)

1. My favorite names are Clementine and Tallulah. My future babies are gonna hate me. 

2. I want to learn how to play the banjo so, so badly!

3. I have a cat named Blanche. She has more personality than most of the people I know.

4. I am bad at acquaintances. I have best friends, but a very small casual social circle. I'm trying to change this.

5. My best best friend is a body builder. We're a hilarious pair.

6. I am, without a doubt, the least photogenic person I know. I often worry that, when I die, there will be absolutely no visual evidence that I ever existed, save for awful, awful webcam pictures. OH GOD.

7. I hate white walls. Or beige walls. Or cream walls. I need to be surrounded by reds and oranges and golds. 

8. Words mean everything to me. I don't know what I'd do with myself if I didn't have reading and writing as a means of escape.

9. Charles Bukowski is the only writer that's ever made me cry. 

10. My first kiss was at 21, with a beautiful girl in a trashy country bar. It was...perfect  

11. I have thrown my panties at Tom Jones. I am 22 years old. 

12. I've had surgery performed on my eyelid. I was conscious the entire time _and_ drove myself home afterward, with tears of blood streaming down my cheeks like one of those crying Virgin Mary statues. In hindsight, it was kind of awesome.

13. I know, by heart, every single lyric to every single song on 2pac's "Me Against the World". 

14. I lost my virginity while wearing a shirt with Sarah Palin's face on it. 

15. My name means "face" in Spanish. This bothers me on a daily basis.


----------



## luvembig (Oct 2, 2009)

1. I was born on Mother's Day 1983 and every 10-or-so years my birthday falls on it
2. I hate every pro sports team in the New York-area with the exception of the Mets and Devils
3. I am a life-long registered Republican (I've voted for a couple of Dems, though)
4. I'm the oldest of 5 children. The age difference between me and my youngest sibling is nearly 21 years
5. I have met 3 former US presidents
6. I adore the city of Chicago and the state of Texas
7. I have never tried any illegal narcotic in my life. Never had the desire to, either
8. I am a serious lightweight. 1 beer and I feel dizzy
9. My hands are always cold
10. I was 16 when I lost my virginity. To a 42 year old
11. I ran from the cops once 
12. My middle name is Henry
13. I only got my ears pierced last year after some 'convincing' by a girl in Pittsburgh
14. Would love to move to Denver, Houston, Dallas or San Antonio some day
15. I hate reality TV, but I love 'Cheaters'.


----------



## buttbooger (Oct 2, 2009)

1. At age 27, my hair is almsot all grey-so it's dyed, lol(thanx for the genes ma!)
2. Veteran
3. Great cook
4. Love Tyler Perry movies
5. spiritual
6. from Wisconsin originally
7. I have two kids
8. Love to read
9. Love listening to my music
10. Dislike for those who feel superior to others despite their own problems
11. been around most of the Middle East
12. My favorite state is California
13. cats are my favorite animals
14. Mint choclate chip is the supreme ice cream of choice
15. city girl


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Sidenote: Fez, and anyone else with non-learned, true perfect pitch; I am jealous of you. Do you see colors, feel anything, does it hurt? I ask b/c I knew a few people who have PP, and those were some of the things they mentioned. Atonal pieces used to make them howl like dogs._


1. I am painfully shy, and compensate for this by being extremely extroverted. Its a trick I learned back in the 6th grade, where I learned I could say something funny, and people would laugh.

2. Even when no one is watching, my dancing will make you ill, so much so that the poison control center has me on speed dial when they need to induce vomiting.

3. As a child, I used to read dictionaries and encyclopedias for pleasure, which has made the foremost authority on useless information. 

4. On the kiddie theme, my childhood nickname was "Moosenose". My mom says this is because of a cartoon I liked featuring a moose, but I think we all know the truth. Nevertheless, I have no complex about my nose.

5. I think a great existence would be as Millionaire Playboy Bruce Wayne, minus the whole crime-fighting thing. Add a Chalet in the Austrian Alps, and it is a Martha Stewart-level good thing.

6. I love to have my brain picked, but have yet to pony up the cash for a professional to do so.

7. I am more than you think I am, and/or less than you think I am. That is not meant to be cryptic, just shows you know, more or less, what I want you to know about me. 

8. The hardest loss I ever endured was of my best friend, McGruff. He was a Basset Hound, of the highest caliber.

9. I have a fear of running over dogs with my car. When they run beside me, it freaks me out.

10. I judge you when your grammar is atrocious, or if you overuse text-speak. I am not above an on-the-spot correction.

11. When girls have on incredible shoes (and I know, more or less, when they are wearing a premium designer), and have a good pedi, it is the icing on the cake, looks-wise.

12. I would buy a pair of those "Bonobos" pants that facebook always seems to advertise, but I don't have the butt to pull them off.

13. If I had to give it up, my caffeine withdrawals from a lack of coffee would be something that a heroin addict would be afraid of.

14. I think I am dead-sexy in a kilt. And yes, I wear it the right way. [you perv  ]

15. I have experienced the entire spectrum of emotion through WVU football. 

16. Whatever your view on Subject 'X' are, I am completely fine with discussing them with you, as long as you have real opinions, and real reasons for each. Otherwise I will carve you up for lunch. I hate sheep. (Not real sheep. They're nice animals.)

17. I like taking jokes too far. When something pushes the envelope slightly, maybe is a bit racy/bawdy/off-color etc, I want to take it to that next level of disgustingness. (There's another new word for ya, Mr. Webster) This is the reason Sarah Silverman is one of my favorite comedians.


----------

